# Intellectual Dark Web



## Beefbisquit (Jan 4, 2019)

Tonight is the first time I've heard this term, so I looked it up. There's quite a few people on the list I've heard of, and have at least, some good ideas.

Some folks I've never heard of, and some folks I don't overly agree with but an interesting page to start learning from.

 

http://intellectualdark.website/


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 4, 2019)

I thought riu was the dark web.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 4, 2019)

Some good reading in here!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 4, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> I thought riu was the dark web.


Don't need Tor browser to hit it... lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

If you like being indoctrinated into right wing fascism then this is s great place to start

It helps if you’re white, insecure, deeply racist, and desperately yearning for acceptance from anyone


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

“Arabs like living in sewage” - intellectual thought leader Ben Shapiro 

(Ben Shapiro willingly works alongside white supremacists)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Sam Harris does fawning interviews with white supremacist Charles murray, who authored a book arguing that black people are just naturally dumber than whites


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Jonathan haidt says we need to restrict immigration because diverse culture are unworkable, only homogenous cultures work out

These people are all white supremacist dumbasses


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Michael shermer says the rise of white right wing racists is the fault of non-white groups pushing for stuff like equal rights or treatment

The rise of racism is the fault of the groups affected by said racism 

Just like rape is caused by makeup and short skirts


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Tonight is the first time I've heard this term, so I looked it up. There's quite a few people on the list I've heard of, and have at least, some good ideas.
> 
> Some folks I've never heard of, and some folks I don't overly agree with but an interesting page to start learning from.
> 
> ...


Soooooo you think it's okay to hate people based on the color of their skin or their country of origin?

If that's your idea of intellectualism- nevermind notions of spirituality or sexuality- then maybe you need to be kidnapped and sent to be a slave in Guatemala.

Nothing else will get through


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

Hahahaha oh Bumblefuck, you're such a blowhard.



UncleBuck said:


> “Arabs like living in sewage” - intellectual thought leader Ben Shapiro
> 
> (Ben Shapiro willingly works alongside white supremacists)


No, Shapiro works with people *YOU* deem white supremacists. It doesn't actually mean they are. Ben Shapiro is the most attacked person by the alt-right... lol this is a fact, or at least it was in 2016.

I've heard a lot of things from Shaprio that are nail on the head, and some that aren't. Whoopty doo.... NEXT.



UncleBuck said:


> Sam Harris does fawning interviews with white supremacist Charles murray, who authored a book arguing that black people are just naturally dumber than whites


Charles Murray isn't a supremecist in any way shape or form. Sam Harris isn't even right wing, dumbass. NEXT!



UncleBuck said:


> Jonathan haidt says we need to restrict immigration because diverse culture are unworkable, only homogenous cultures work out
> 
> These people are all white supremacist dumbasses


What? Like Sweden? Finland? or other democratic homogeneous countries? lol

It's a god damn fact that homogeneous groups are more likely to get along, this isn't racism it's reality. It's why religious groups often try to fucking murder each other.

If everyone has similar thinking\cultures, they tend to get along better. What is even remotely controversial about that? NEXT!



UncleBuck said:


> Michael shermer says the rise of white right wing racists is the fault of non-white groups pushing for stuff like equal rights or treatment
> 
> The rise of racism is the fault of the groups affected by said racism
> 
> Just like rape is caused by makeup and short skirts


LOL WUT? Where did Michael Shermer say that? Did you get that form one of your communist\marxist fan-boi sites?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Soooooo you think it's okay to hate people based on the color of their skin or their country of origin?
> 
> If that's your idea of intellectualism- nevermind notions of spirituality or sexuality- then maybe you need to be kidnapped and sent to be a slave in Guatemala.
> 
> Nothing else will get through


Who hates people based on the colour of their skin? What kind of strawman are you trying to fight here? 

Not surprised you suggest violence during a non-violent conversation, seems to be a common tactic on the extreme leftist side of things.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

I suppose Larry Elder, Ayaan Ali, Maajid Nawaz and Gad Saad are white supremacists too?

Or are they "literal nazi's"?

I'll wait for you to reply with some made-up nonsense.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

I hate Nazis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Hahahaha oh Bumblefuck, you're such a blowhard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As just one example of how fucked in the head you are, kkk leader David duke advertises Charles Murray’s book on his website


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> I suppose Larry Elder, Ayaan Ali, Maajid Nawaz and Gad Saad are white supremacists too?
> 
> Or are they "literal nazi's"?
> 
> I'll wait for you to reply with some made-up nonsense.


Ayaan Ali was named by CAIR as one of the worst Islam haters worldwide


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Who hates people based on the colour of their skin? What kind of strawman are you trying to fight here?
> 
> Not surprised you suggest violence during a non-violent conversation, seems to be a common tactic on the extreme leftist side of things.


You do.

Not a strawman argument in any way; you held these racists up as thought leaders espousing values you agree with.

That makes you a racist.

That process of looking at the evidence and coming to the obvious logical conclusion is a fundamental component of intellectualism.

What you pointedly haven't done is deny that you're a racist.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2019)

@rollitup I think this thread is in the wrong place; it belongs in politics and has no business contaminating a forum reserved for discussions of spirituality or sexuality.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> @rollitup I think this thread is in the wrong place; it belongs in politics and has no business contaminating a forum reserved for discussions of spirituality or sexuality.


Except a lot of those people are philosophers.... just because you don't like things doesn't mean you get to throw a hissy fit.



ttystikk said:


> You do.
> 
> Not a strawman argument in any way; you held these racists up as thought leaders espousing values you agree with.
> 
> ...


You don't know anything about me. lol

They're not racists (or at least most of them aren't, I don't know anything about some of them) - a bunch of them are visible minorities. Typical leftist garbage tactics; claim all dissenting points of view are racist, and attack the people asking questions to close down discussion. It's authoritarianism parading as kindness, except you're not fooling anyone except for yourselves.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> I hate Nazis.


Yeah, Nazi's suck. Neo-nazi's suck, white supremacists suck, and the alt-right sucks, communism sucks, political correctness sucks, ideologues suck, inter-sectionality sucks.

Lots of stuff sucks on both sides, that's why I sit in the middle and defend aspects of both leanings.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Ayaan Ali was named by CAIR as one of the worst Islam haters worldwide


So? Islam is fucking disgusting and she's absolutely correct. Any doctrine which is anti-gay rights, anti-free speech, anti-women's rights, anti-science, and seeks to control the world with religious law is fucking TERRIBLE.

Maybe you should have your genitals mutilated and tell me how you feel about it.... you might understand her position a little better?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Yeah, Nazi's suck. Neo-nazi's suck, white supremacists suck, and the alt-right sucks, communism sucks, political correctness sucks, ideologues suck, inter-sectionality sucks.
> 
> Lots of stuff sucks on both sides, that's why I sit in the middle and defend aspects of both leanings.


You’re nowhere near the center


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> So? Islam is fucking disgusting and she absolutely correct. Any doctrine which is anti-gay rights, anti-free speech, anti-women's rights, anti-science, and seeks to control the world with religious law is fucking TERRIBLE.
> 
> Maybe you should have your genitals mutilated and tell me how you feel about it.... you might understand her position a little better?


LOL

Sounds like you just described jordanpeterson 

Hilarious that you can be a Peterson fanboi and expect people to believe that you’re not anti woman and anti science and anti lgbtq


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

“I am against Islam because I’m for women and gays and science. Also, birth control is destroying western civilization, women who wear makeup are just asking to be harassed, I will not show you the least respect by acknowledging your gender, and humans are just like lobsters”


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> Sounds like you just described jordanpeterson
> 
> Hilarious that you can be a Peterson fanboi and expect people to believe that you’re not anti woman and anti science and anti lgbtq


Except Peterson isn't any of those things. You just label him so you can ignore things you don't want to hear, like all extremist left wing nut bags.



UncleBuck said:


> You’re nowhere near the center


I am slightly left of center actually, not that I expect you to understand politics or what that even means.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

You pretend to care about women's rights and gay rights, but you defend doctrines that are vehemetly against both gays and women. How does it feel with all that cognitive dissonance wobbling around your head? I bet it makes it hard to focus that big hammer on those little nails.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh, btw....

https://www.dailywire.com/news/30487/left-idiotically-takes-8-year-old-tweet-out-ben-shapiro

"Here’s the reality: the Palestinians have elected terrorists to lead their government in every election in which they have participated, and those terrorist governments have eschewed peace and infrastructure building in favor of pursuing terrorism. Here’s another reality: I opposed President Trump’s Muslim ban when he proposed it as such, I’ve spoken out _against _discrimination against Muslims on the basis of religion (I, after all, wear a funny hat for religious reasons), I’ve spoken out _against _attempts to use the Koran as an excuse to label all Muslims terrorists (I _do _encourage people to assess the expressed political viewpoints of Muslims themselves, since all religions contain root texts that are troublesome on their face, and I care much more about what people actually _believe_).

Like everyone else in public life, I’ve written stuff I regret — and I’ve attempted to apologize and explain why I was wrong when I see it (see, for example, here and here). But the goal here for the Left is always to take things out of context, deliberately and dishonestly. By digging up one tweet out of a long tweetstorm nearly a decade ago, the Left hopes to rule out those who disagree on fundamental political issues. That’s nasty. But I’d expect nothing less. That’s why people don’t trust the Left to play gatekeeper, and it’s why they don’t trust the mainstream media to cover the whole story. It’s why the IDW exists in the first place."

- Ben Shapiro


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Oh, btw....
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/30487/left-idiotically-takes-8-year-old-tweet-out-ben-shapiro
> 
> ...


“Arabs like living in open sewage” - intellectual leader Ben shapiro


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> “Arabs like living in open sewage” - intellectual leader Ben shapiro


Don't be such a hypocrite, you say stupid shit almost every second of the day I'm sure. He's bound to fuck up once in a while.... but at least he admits it and apologizes. 

Unlike your dunning-kruger ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Except Peterson isn't any of those things. You just label him so you can ignore things you don't want to hear, like all extremist left wing nut bags.
> 
> 
> I am slightly left of center actually, not that I expect you to understand politics or what that even means.


Peterson literally compares humans to lobsters, refuses to pay the slightest respect to the lgbtq community, says women who wear makeup are inviting sexual harassment and that birth control is destroying western civilization 

This is all in video for fuck sake

And you have the audacity to claim that you don’t respect those other people because they are anti science or anti woman or anti lgbt

You are racist and fascist and misogynistic


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Don't be such a hypocrite, you say stupid shit almost every second of the day I'm sure. He's bound to fuck up once in a while.... but at least he admits it and apologizes.
> 
> Unlike your dunning-kruger ass.


Ben Shapiro willingly worked for white supremacist steve bannon


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Except a lot of those people are philosophers.... just because you don't like things doesn't mean you get to throw a hissy fit.
> 
> 
> You don't know anything about me. lol
> ...


Your poisonous delusions have nothing to do with philosophy, just hatred- and the underlying insecurities that give rise to it.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Your poisonous delusions have nothing to do with philosophy, just hatred- and the underlying insecurities that give rise to it.


You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> In order to be racist I would have to think my race or a race in general is superior


you started this thread citing several people who promote the theory that whites are just naturally more intelligent than black people you dumb racist


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nope and nope. Never happened - that's you being a dummy.


interviewer: "do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is being hypocritical?"

peterson: "yes"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> He said in personal dialogue he will call people whatever they want, this is publicly stated. In a debate on policy however, he doesn't beleive in compelled language.


so in other words, if peterson owned a store, he would definitely serve black people. but if the government then went and made a law saying it is illegal to refuse service to black people, he would then refuse service to black people because he doesn't believe in compelled service

after ll, peterson did say it should be legal to deny service to gay people or black people if you simply don't like them

also, tell me how you hate muslim people because they don't respect gay rights


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you started this thread citing several people who promote the theory that whites are just naturally more intelligent than black people you dumb racist


How stupid are you? Do you know what testing and research are? Do you know how to test for scientific validity? The same testing found that Asians and Jews, ON AVERAGE, are more naturally intelligent than "white" people. There are genetic differences between races, it doesn't make one race better or worse or higher on the totem pole. It just means they're different.

25% of Nobel Prize winners are Jewish and there's like 15,000,000 Jews in the world... that's not a fucking coincidence. They are more naturally gifted than most people.

DEEEEERRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPP.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so in other words, if peterson owned a store, he would definitely serve black people. but if the government then went and made a law saying it is illegal to refuse service to black people, he would then refuse service to black people because he doesn't believe in compelled service
> 
> after ll, peterson did say it should be legal to deny service to gay people or black people if you simply don't like them


No, actually when he thought about it he said he was wrong immediately. Peterson spitballs ideas because he's not an intellectual coward and is ok with discussing controversial topics.



> also, tell me how you hate muslim people because they don't respect gay rights


I didn't say i hate muslim people. I said I hate Islam... and I do because it's fucking terrible, and muslim people and people in general, would be better off without being indoctrinated by religion.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> How stupid are you? Do you know what testing and research are? Do you know how to test for scientific validity? The same testing found that Asians and Jews, ON AVERAGE, are more naturally intelligent than "white" people.
> 
> 25% of Nobel Prize winners are Jewish and there's like 15,000,000 Jews in the world... that's not a fucking coincidence. DEEEEERRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPP.


What’s your thoughts on David duke promoting the same book that intellectual dark web thought leader Sam Harris happily promoted


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> No, actually when he thought about it he said he was wrong immediately. Peterson spitballs ideas because he's not an intellectual coward and is ok with discussing controversial topics.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say i hate muslim people. I said I hate Islam... and I do because it's fucking terrible, and muslim people and people in general, would be better off without being indoctrinated.


So Peterson for 55 years thought it was ok to deny service to black people and gay people and Jews if you simply don’t like them 

LOL


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> So Peterson for 55 years thought it was ok to deny service to black people and gay people and Jews if you simply don’t like them
> 
> LOL


No, Cathy.... he didn't.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> No, Cathy.... he didn't.


for 54 years then?

how old was he when an interviewer asked him if he thought it was OK to deny service to black people if you simply don't like them and he said yes?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> for 54 years then?
> 
> how old was he when an interviewer asked him if he thought it was OK to deny service to black people if you simply don't like them and he said yes?


No, Cathy.... that's not what he's saying....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> No, Cathy.... that's not what he's saying....


interviewer: "should they be allowed to deny making a cake for a black couple if they don't like black people?"

peterson: "allowed to? probably"


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.


I know enough to know you're a racist and an apologist for self described white supremacists.

We Americans desperately need what people of others faiths, colors and creeds bring to our society. It's called 'diversity' and it is precisely what makes America great- not surprisingly, the very opposite of what those who co-opted the same phrase really mean.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

Jim Jefferies: "Peterson doesn't like being told what to do, so I tried giving a different example to see if he can bend..... Making people bake a cake for a gay wedding.....

Peterson: "Making them do it?"

JJ: "Yeah"

JP: "I don't think that's a very good idea..."

JJ: "But here's the argument , should they be able to deny making a cake for black people because they don't like them?

JP: "Be allowed to? Probably..... but that doesn't mean it's right."

JJ: "Ok, so then we had the civil rights movement where they said "back people; you have to serve them in your restaurants and stuff like that" and it did work, and it did make our society better...

JP: "Yep"

JJ: "but you argue that that still wasn't right?"

JP: "No, that was right."

JJ: "Why is that different to now if you didn't want to bake a cake for black people?"

JP: "Maybe it's not, maybe it's not different. Maybe I was wrong about that."

Where did your quote fit into the transcript?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I know enough to know you're a racist and an apologist for self described white supremacists.
> 
> We Americans desperately need what people of others faiths, colors and creeds bring to our society. It's called 'diversity' and it is precisely what makes America great- not surprisingly, the very opposite of what those who co-opted the same phrase really mean.


You don't know your ass from a hole in the wall apparently. 

And I'm Canadian, not American and diversity of SOME things is great. Diversity on whether women should be allowed to drive is not good. Diversity on whether women should have their clitorises removed is not good. Diversity on whether or not gays should be executed is not good. Diverse views on whether or not minorities are lesser people are not good. 

Diversity in upbringings and views on lots of topics are great and DO add strength to a country, but parading around diversity as all encompassing good thing is patently false and detrimental to a healthy, democratic society. 

Self described white supremacists on the IDW? Who exactly on that page has self described themselves as a supremacist and why would they want to be associated with a intellectual minority members?

Hyperbole to the Nth degree.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> You don't know your ass from a hole in the wall apparently.
> 
> And I'm Canadian, not American and diversity of SOME things is great. Diversity on whether women should be allowed to drive is not good. Diversity on whether women should have their clitorises removed is not good. Diversity on whether or not gays should be executed is not good. Diverse views on whether or not minorities are lesser people are not good.
> 
> ...


Oh you still expect us to believe that you’re not a bigot towards gay people, a misogynist towards women and a believer in the stupidest junk pseudoscience that gets endorsed by David duke?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Oh you still expect us to believe that you’re not a bigot towards gay people, a misogynist towards women and a believer in the stupidest junk pseudoscience that gets endorsed by David duke?


I don't give a flying fuck what you or any other retards like you believe. 

You mean less to me than the dried on food I just scrubbed off my stove and scraped into the compost bin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't give a flying fuck what you or any other retards like you believe.
> 
> You mean less to me than the dried on food I just scrubbed off my stove and scraped into the compost bin.


Poor angry white guy got radicalized by Ben Shapiro YouTube videos


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Poor angry white guy got radicalized by Ben Shapiro YouTube videos


I'm not poor, angry or radicalized. 

I'm a left-center libertarian. You're one bowl of borscht away from changing your name to Vladamir.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'm not poor, angry or radicalized.
> 
> I'm a left-center libertarian. You're one bowl of borscht away from changing your name to Vladamir.


Youre aware Russia hast been communist for decades now right


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Yeah, Nazi's suck. Neo-nazi's suck, white supremacists suck, and the alt-right sucks, communism sucks, political correctness sucks, ideologues suck, inter-sectionality sucks.
> 
> Lots of stuff sucks on both sides, that's why I sit in the middle and defend aspects of both leanings.


Sure


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Only in terms of a heirarchy.... humans do form heirarchy's.... you know that, right? Or... maybe you don't....
> 
> 
> He said in personal dialogue he will call people whatever they want, this is publicly stated. In a debate on policy however, he doesn't beleive in compelled language. Your inability to understand that doesn't mean your critique is correct.
> ...


Do you realize you are defending Nazis?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't give a flying fuck what you or any other retards like you believe.
> 
> You mean less to me than the dried on food I just scrubbed off my stove and scraped into the compost bin.


Triggered! Snowflake


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Do you realize you are defending Nazis?


No one on the IDW is a Nazi. Stop being a hyperbolic buffoon.



dandyrandy said:


> Triggered! Snowflake


Nah, just trying to accurately convey my apathy towards you mooks..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> No one on the IDW is a Nazi. Stop being a hyperbolic buffoon.
> 
> 
> Nah, just trying to accurately convey my apathy towards you mooks..


Peterson does speaking tours with Sebastian gorka who is literally a nazi


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> No one on the IDW is a Nazi. Stop being a hyperbolic buffoon.
> 
> 
> Nah, just trying to accurately convey my apathy towards you mooks..


Well I hate Nazis. And it seems anyone below 60 today is a spoiled brat. If putzes today spent as much time being concerned about others instead of themselves the world to would be a better place. So phuck you too!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> His father, Paul Gorka, was never a member of the original order and received a "Vitéz" medal from Hungarian exiles "for his resistance to dictatorship" in 1979.[79] Gorka himself stated that he wears this medal in remembrance of his father, who was awarded the decoration for his efforts to create an anti-communist, pro-democracy organization at the university he attended in Hungary.[88] Robert Kerepeszki, Hungarian expert of the Order of Vitéz, has confirmed that there were ruptures in the organization of the Order of Vitéz on the question of Nazism during the war, many of them died fighting against Hungarian Nazis, and Gorka's medal had nothing to do with the war period, but was awarded "for his resistance to dictatorship."[89][86][90] The tunic that Gorka wore was just a traditional Hungarian jacket, known as a _bocskai_.[86][90][note 2]
> 
> People who have worked with Gorka have said that he is not anti-Semitic. In February 2017 Congressman and Israel Allies Caucus Co-Chair Trent Franks called Gorka "the staunchest friend of Israel and the Jewish people."[91] _The Forward_'s Nathan Guttman responded to Franks' remarks with a statement that co-chair Franks "did not offer any evidence to refute the [_Forward'_s] reports on Gorka's ties with the Hungarian groups", referring to nationalist protest group Hungarian National Committee and political party New Democratic Coalition, which Gorka co-founded with former members of the far-right Jobbik party after growing disenchanted with Viktor Orbán.[92][93]
> 
> ...


You really like him don't you.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> No one on the IDW is a Nazi. Stop being a hyperbolic buffoon.
> 
> 
> Nah, just trying to accurately convey my apathy towards you mooks..


You are a spoiled brat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> His father, Paul Gorka, was never a member of the original order and received a "Vitéz" medal from Hungarian exiles "for his resistance to dictatorship" in 1979.[79] Gorka himself stated that he wears this medal in remembrance of his father, who was awarded the decoration for his efforts to create an anti-communist, pro-democracy organization at the university he attended in Hungary.[88] Robert Kerepeszki, Hungarian expert of the Order of Vitéz, has confirmed that there were ruptures in the organization of the Order of Vitéz on the question of Nazism during the war, many of them died fighting against Hungarian Nazis, and Gorka's medal had nothing to do with the war period, but was awarded "for his resistance to dictatorship."[89][86][90] The tunic that Gorka wore was just a traditional Hungarian jacket, known as a _bocskai_.[86][90][note 2]
> 
> People who have worked with Gorka have said that he is not anti-Semitic. In February 2017 Congressman and Israel Allies Caucus Co-Chair Trent Franks called Gorka "the staunchest friend of Israel and the Jewish people."[91] _The Forward_'s Nathan Guttman responded to Franks' remarks with a statement that co-chair Franks "did not offer any evidence to refute the [_Forward'_s] reports on Gorka's ties with the Hungarian groups", referring to nationalist protest group Hungarian National Committee and political party New Democratic Coalition, which Gorka co-founded with former members of the far-right Jobbik party after growing disenchanted with Viktor Orbán.[92][93]
> 
> ...


The vitezi rend literally rounded up the jews


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> You really like him don't you.


Nope, I like showing people that buck is stupid, hyperbolic, and doesn't know what he's talking about.

It only took me another 3 clicks to prove Buck wrong. 

He makes it too easy really, but I don't expect much from him after all.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> You are a spoiled brat.


And you appear to be an ostrich with his head in the sand.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nope, I like showing people that buck is stupid and hyperbolic, and doesn't know what he's talking about.


I'm not buck. And I'm not stupid. But at 73 now I've seen enough putzes. Snowflakes blaming their failures on everyone except themselves. I did not know your beliefs before this thread. And I did not click on the link. But I've learned a lot. I'm just tired of people being babies. Look at trump. Such a puss. You are a waste of my time.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Trump is a fucking idiot and so is Buck.
> 
> Also, what you think you know and what you know are two different things, so you can add "my beliefs" to the things you "think you know".
> 
> Don't let the door hit ya on the way out.


I make judgements based upon people's associations and comments. Don't you? Peckerwood


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Robert Kerepeszki, Hungarian expert of the Order of Vitéz, has confirmed that there were ruptures in the organization of the Order of Vitéz on the question of Nazism during the war, many of them died fighting against Hungarian Nazis, and Gorka's medal had nothing to do with the war period, but was awarded "for his resistance to dictatorship."
> 
> Robert Kerepeszki, Hungarian expert of the Order of Vitéz, has confirmed that there were ruptures in the organization of the Order of Vitéz on the question of Nazism during the war, many of them died fighting against Hungarian Nazis, and Gorka's medal had nothing to do with the war period, but was awarded "for his resistance to dictatorship."
> 
> ...


yeah they still rounded up the jews though and gorka wears their medal


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2019)

yeah, he swore an oath of allegiance to the leaders of a far right, nationalist group known for its racist militias and virulently anti-semitic views and sure they rounded up the jews and were founded by a fascist dictator but totally not nazis


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't give a flying fuck what you or any other retards like you believe.
> 
> You mean less to me than the dried on food I just scrubbed off my stove and scraped into the compost bin.


It's attitudes exactly like yours that explain why our country is headed off a cliff.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'm not poor, angry or radicalized.
> 
> I'm a left-center libertarian. You're one bowl of borscht away from changing your name to Vladamir.


Do you even realize just how stupid and brainwashed you are?

And for the record, borscht is pretty damn tasty, especially when the alternative is to starve.


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah they still rounded up the jews though and gorka wears their medal


They actually fought against the Nazi's too. How are you not understanding this?

That's like saying all scientists are bad because some did Eugenics experiments.

Couple that with the fact Gorka's father was given his medal by *hungarian exiles *in 1979 *(that's after the war and after the Nazi's were defeated by the way*) for literally "resistance to the dictatorship".

None of this is an argument for him being a good or even decent person, simply that he isn't a "literal nazi" as you state. He's not even a member of the IDW anyways so it doens't matter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> They actually fought against the Nazi's too. How are you not understanding this?
> 
> That's like saying all scientists are bad because some did Eugenics experiments.
> 
> ...


I may not be an intellectual thought leader who says extremely intelligent things like “women who wear makeup are asking to be sexually harassed” but if I were I wouldn’t do speaking tours with a literal nazi


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I may not be an intellectual thought leader who says extremely intelligent things like “women who wear makeup are asking to be sexually harassed” but if I were I wouldn’t do speaking tours with a literal nazi


Neither would Peterson. lol

...and you're not an intellectual *anything* except maybe a black hole....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Neither would Peterson. lol
> 
> ...and you're not an intellectual *anything* except maybe a black hole....


Peterson does do speaking tours with nazis andcwhite supremacists though


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Peterson does do speaking tours with nazis andcwhite supremacists though


No he doesn't and you have yet to show any evidence of this. On the other hand, every example you have listed as "supposed evidence" I have dismantled. Molyneux, Harris, and even your little buddy Gorka that you're all horned up over, are not "Literal Nazi's."

It's bordeline hilarious that you keep repeating the same shit even though it's been debunked. 



> *Ostrich Parasitic Syndrome*
> ​This disorder causes a person to reject realities that are otherwise as clear as the existence of gravity. Sufferers of OPS do not believe their lying eyes. They construct an alternative reality known as Unicornia. In such a world, science, reason, rules of causality, evidentiary thresholds, a near infinite amount of data, data-analytic procedures, inferential statistics, the epistemological rules inherent to the scientific method, rules of logic, historical patterns, daily patterns, and common sense are all rejected. Instead, the delusional ramblings of an OPS sufferer are rooted in illusory correlations, non-existent causal links, and feel-good, progressive platitudes. Ostrich logic is always delivered via an air of haughty moral superiority. Two tell-tale signs of comorbidity include a nasty form of the Dunning–Kruger effect, namely an arrogant and self-assured [ignorance] about one’s idiocy, and an introspective blindness, namely an inability to ever know that you are afflicted with OPS. These comorbid factors, when coupled with OPS, render meaningful dialog impossible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> No he doesn't and you have yet to show any evidence of this. On the other hand, every example you have listed as "supposed evidence" I have dismantled. Molyneux, Harris, and even your little buddy Gorka that you're all horned up over, are not "Literal Nazi's."
> 
> It's bordeline hilarious that you keep repeating the same shit even though it's been debunked.


Why did Harris do that fawning interview with the guy whose book is promoted and endorsed by David duke


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Why did Harris do that fawning interview with the guy whose book is promoted and endorsed by David duke


People don't have control over who likes them. Stop playing your stupid 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon game to try to implicate people for something they have nothing to do with. 

Charles Manson loved the Beetles, does that mean The Beetles are supporting serial-killers? No, it does not. Stop being a dummy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> People don't have control over who likes them. Stop playing your stupid 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon game to try to implicate people for something they have nothing to do with.
> 
> Charles Manson loved the Beetles, does that mean The Beetles are supporting serial-killers? No, it does not. Stop being a dummy.


If I were an intellectual thought leader like Sam Harris I wouldn’t promote the same racist junk pseudoscience that David duke is in love with

Or do speaking tours with literal nazis


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> If I were an intellectual thought leader like Sam Harris I wouldn’t promote the same racist junk pseudoscience that David duke is in love with
> 
> Or do speaking tours with literal nazis


Glad to hear you rightfully call Sam Harris an intellectual thought leader. He's a _*literal*_ genius. 

What you're implying is that if two people share anything in common all of their ideologies must be the same. It's a stupid argument and does not follow any form of logic - but I know that's not your strong suit; making sense.

By your own idiotic logic, if David Duke came out tomorrow and said "I support basic universal income", you'd have to claim BUI was bad and that anyone who also held that same belief was also a bad person who supported the same ideas as David Duke.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Glad to hear you rightfully call Sam Harris an intellectual thought leader. He's a _*literal*_ genius.
> 
> What you're implying is that if two people share anything in common all of their ideologies must be the same. It's a stupid argument and does not follow any form of logic - but I know that's not your strong suit; making sense.
> 
> ...


So white supremacist Charles Murray writes a book based on the racist junk pseudoscience of other white supremacists like Phillipe rushton. Klan leaders like David duke celebrate

So what does intellectual thought leader Sam Harris do? He invites the white supremacist on his show and celebrates too

I’m sorry to see you’re too stupid to pick up on the dripping sarcasm around “intellectual thought leader” who promotes racist junk pseudoscience from white supremacists


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Look at this intellectual thought leader failing to understand grade school science


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 6, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> So? Islam is fucking disgusting and she's absolutely correct. Any doctrine which is anti-gay rights, anti-free speech, anti-women's rights, anti-science, and seeks to control the world with religious law is fucking TERRIBLE.
> 
> Maybe you should have your genitals mutilated and tell me how you feel about it.... you might understand her position a little better?


What size is your trailer and does it have its own bathroom?


Beefbisquit said:


> Tonight is the first time I've heard this term, so I looked it up. There's quite a few people on the list I've heard of, and have at least, some good ideas.
> 
> Some folks I've never heard of, and some folks I don't overly agree with but an interesting page to start learning from.
> 
> ...


What size is your trailer and does it have its own bathroom?
What do you use to keep that KKK outfit as white as possible?
If you could go back in time to the mid to late 1930's would you prefer to live in Berlin?
Anti Islam is so 2000 what do you think is the next hate?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> What size is your trailer and does it have its own bathroom?
> 
> What size is your trailer and does it have its own bathroom?
> What do you use to keep that KKK outfit as white as possible?
> ...


How dare you insult this man

He is a disciple of the most brilliant intellectual thought leaders of our time


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> What size is your trailer and does it have its own bathroom?
> 
> What size is your trailer and does it have its own bathroom?
> What do you use to keep that KKK outfit as white as possible?
> ...


Anti-Islam is forever because it's a terrible ideology that explicitly states to kill non-believers, apostates, gays and subjugates women.Christianity is almost as bad, but at least it's gone through reform, which is possible when the bible is touted as the inspired word of god written through man (it's still bullshit, but at least it's modifiable). Islam is touted as the direct word of god and is not open to change or interpretation.

Summed up, all religion is inherently bad but Islam holds the current "title belt" for being the shittiest.

I bet my house and acreage is bigger than yours...


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

Not that you'd understand, but IQ testing was designed to reduce racism and increase the pull of meritocracy.

It doesn't matter what race you are, if you test high in IQ it was an indication that you could perform at a level that might not be indicative of your socioeconomic status, and it was the *left* that presented this in this manner. In other words, it was a way to get people who couldn't afford or didn't have the opportunity to go to post secondary schools a path to increasing their socioeconomic status.It's also why S.A.T.'s were invented.... I suppose they're racist too?

Now, the left is so obsessed with claiming there are no biological differences between people (when there fucking CLEARLY is) they ignore the science being done that shows it's true.

It's that simple.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Anti-Islam is forever because it's a terrible ideology that explicitly states to kill non-believers, apostates, gays and subjugates women.Christianity is almost as bad, but at least it's gone through reform, which is possible when the bible is touted as the inspired word of god written through man (it's still bullshit, but at least it's modifiable). Islam is touted as the direct word of god and is not open to change or interpretation.
> 
> Summed up, all religion is inherently bad but Islam holds the current "title belt" for being the shittiest.
> 
> I bet my house and acreage is bigger than yours...


All of history’s worst atrocities - the holocaust, genocide of the natives, chattel slavery- all committed by Christians 

Also, your hero says birth control is destroying western civilization, makeup is an invitation to sexual harassment, it’s ok to deny service to gay people, and more. So don’t pretend you’re on the side of women or gay people


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> All of history’s worst atrocities - the holocaust, genocide of the natives, chattel slavery- all committed by Christians


So because Christianity was bad in the past, Islam gets a pass now? Do you hear the idiocy coming out of your mouth? They're both bad.... and Muslims have been killing each other and others, for 1400 years so I'm not sure what you're babbling about. You also forgot about the Islamic conquest of India... that was what... 80,000,000 people killed?



> Also, your hero says birth control is destroying western civilization, makeup is an invitation to sexual harassment, it’s ok to deny service to gay people, and more. So don’t pretend you’re on the side of women or gay people


None of that was said. He said birth control allowed women to go out into the workforce in greater numbers because they could control pregnancy. He didn't say anything like what you just stated. Do you know how supply and demand work? When you double the number of available workers..... what do you think happens to their value?

He didn't say makeup was "inviting" sexual harassment, he said he believed that it could increase the likelihood of it happening. You can increase the chances of something happening without wanting it to happen. If you take drugs you're more likely to become addicted to them, does that mean you take them with the intention of getting addicted? No, only an idiot (you) would think that.

About gay people and baking cakes, at first he said he wasn't sure if people should be _*forced *_to bake cakes for anyone (although he said it doesn't make it right to decline the service), but when asked another question which make him reconsider what he said, he immediately changed his mind and corrected himself. The nerve, right? Changing your statement based on a different perspective, how fucking dare he be rational and open to new evidence.

You know this, but keep spouting lies. That makes you dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> See, I point out your logical inconsistency in your own arguments and you have no rebuke. Just the same tired, boring extreme leftist nonsense.


what's nonsense?

everyone knows charles murray is a white supremacist he attends the same white power conferences as david duke and phillipe rushton and others. his racist pseudoscience book is endorsed by the fucking klan leader.

and sam harris CHOOSES to promote it too.

that's damning



Ceepea said:


> Charles Murray isn't a white supremacist


he literally burned crosses


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> the left is so obsessed with claiming there are no biological differences between people (when there fucking CLEARLY is) they ignore the science being done that shows it's true.


yes we get it

you have swallowed the junk pseudoscience of white supremacists that insists that black people are just naturally dumb, you repeat that junk pseudoscience, then you cry when people i out what a racist you are

it's pathetic


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

If Murray burned a cross that's grossly unacceptable *obviously*. The KKK is shit, just like your rationale.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Yeah, all they want to do is exterminate Jews and gays and subjugate women. You imbecile.


so christians didn;t commit the holocaust, chattel slavery, and the genocide of the natives?

muslim people never committed such atrocities




Ceepea said:


> Another lie. No one said that, you're an idiot.



Interviewer: "Do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is...somewhat being hypocritical?"

Peterson: "yeah, I do think that"





Ceepea said:


> Cry like a bitch? You think stating that women and gay people should be treated with respect is "whining like a little bitch?" You're an asshole and a dumb piece of shit.


maybe you should try treating women and gay people with respect then, instead of telling them they are hypocrites if they wear makeup and expect not to be sexually harassed. or ya know, just serve gay people like any other person

peterson just did a speaking tour with literal nazi sebastian gorka and white supremacist donald trump junior, who said that if women can't handle sexual harassment they should get a new job


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> If Murray burned a cross that's grossly unacceptable *obviously*. The KKK is shit, just like your rationale.


charles murray literally admitted to burning crosses

because he's a fucking white supremacist you dumbass


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> You think racial differences only apply to our bodies and not minds?


yes, we get it

you have stupidly swallowed the junk pseudoscience of a cross burner who is praised and endorsed by david duke

you think black people are just naturally dumber than whites and you also cry when you get called a racist

sad to see weak, insecure whites get radicalized by youtube videos. but here you are


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so christians didn;t commit the holocaust, chattel slavery, and the genocide of the natives?
> 
> muslim people never committed such atrocities


Of course Christians have committed attrocities, I'm an atheist I think all religions are fucking stupid as shit and the world would be better off without them.







> Interviewer: "Do you feel like a serious woman who does not want sexual harassment in the workplace, do you feel like if she wears makeup in the workplace, she is...somewhat being hypocritical?"
> 
> Peterson: "yeah, I do think that"


you're forgetting the rest of the quote again, you troglodyte.




> maybe you should try treating women and gay people with respect then, instead of telling them they are hypocrites if they wear makeup and expect not to be sexually harassed. or ya know, just serve gay people like any other person
> 
> peterson just did a speaking tour with literal nazi sebastian gorka and white supremacist donald trump junior, who said that if women can't handle sexual harassment they should get a new job


Gorka is not a Nazi - as I've already debunked. He wears a medal given to his father in 1979 for "resisting the dictatorship".... it was given to him by Hungarian Exiles. Not Nazi's or allies of Nazi's. He was not a Nazi and neither is his son. lol

Donald Trump and his son are both complete fucking idiots. What is your point?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Of course Christians have committed attrocities, I'm an atheist I think all religions are fucking stupid as shit and the world would be better off without them.


yet you only ever mention how much you hate muslim people

because you're a bigot and the youtube videos that radicalized you never tell you to preach hate against white christians (for obvious reasons)




Ceepea said:


> Donald Trump and his son are both complete fucking idiots. What is your point?


it's pretty straightforward if you're not a radicalized idiot

you claim to be against islam because they are not nice to women. yet this peterson guy you idolize does speaking tours with some of the most vile misogynists around, and you expect people to believe you're against misogyny

you're arguing in bad faith, and it is obvious

you're a two face


----------



## wizard cabbage (Jan 6, 2019)

No county deserves Islam or any outher poisonous religious theocracy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Wrong again, you must be going for some kind of stupidity world record. I don't hate muslims, I hate their ideology that promotes killing jews, gays, non-believers, and subjugating women. You apparently are set on defending these practices while claiming to be "progressive" - clearly you are confused. Christianity gets no pass from me, but apparently Islam gets a pass from you.
> 
> Catholic priests are reprehensible for protecting child molesters, Mormons are just gullible idiots...the list goes on and on....
> 
> ...


Men and women never worked together before 1979?


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Men and women never worked together before 1979?


Are you suggesting that men and women have always worked side-by-side in their jobs and tasks since society has existed?

Men and women working together is still a "new" development in our modern society, and it's a good thing - but to claim we have everything figured out and we have perfected how we should behave is naive and arrogant.

Differences in people, genders, races etc, can be used for nefarious means or they can be used to better understand ourselves. You don't want anyone to explore the differences because you fear the information will be used for nefarious means, which it will be by some people. That's still not a good reason to stop exploring the differences between us. However, we need to be cognoscente of how the data is used and what it can lead to.

You don't understand this, and you'd rather not have scientific experimentation and testing done so you don't have to deal with your cognitive dissonance and falsely held beliefs. You are a coward.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> I hate their ideology that promotes killing jews, gays, non-believers, and subjugating women.


are you describing christians?

because muslim people never did the holocaust



Ceepea said:


> You apparently are set on defending these practices


i defend killing jews?

am i the one calling women who wear makeup but don't want to be sexually harassed "hypocrites"?



Ceepea said:


> _*You *_are a radicalized idiot. You're so far off the political spectrum it's ridiculous.


says the guy reciting racist pseudoscience from a cross burner




Ceepea said:


> Peterson is not anti-women


he says women wo wear makeup but dont want to be sexually harassed are hypocrites. he is apparently on some sort of crusade against birth control. he does speaking tours with a guy who says women who cant handle sexual harassment need to find a new job.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Are you suggesting that men and women have always worked side-by-side in their jobs and tasks since society has existed?


yes

are you saying men and women have only worked together since 1979?


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 6, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> yes
> 
> are you saying men and women have only worked together since 1979?


You're wrong.

Men and women did different jobs almost exclusively until the 20th century. There was some overlap, but not much.



UncleBuck said:


> are you describing christians?
> 
> because muslim people never did the holocaust


You're right Muslims killed 80,000,000 Indians, not 6,000,000 Jews. You don't seem to give a fuck about India though because then you'd have to admit that Muslims have done terrible atrocities as well. What about Yemen? Kuwait? Syria? Afghanistan?Why does that pea-brain of yours think that by showing Christians have done shitty things, it means that Muslims haven't? DERPPPPPPPPP.....



> i defend killing jews?


Yep, you're defending Islam. Fun fact; a LOT of Muslims are anti-Semitic.It's very prevalent in the middle east. You're quite content to defend an ideology that wants gays killed, wants non-believers killed, wants women to have guardians and be covered from head to toe, and wants sharia law to be the defacto law of the world.What the fuck is wrong with you?



> says the guy reciting racist pseudoscience from a cross burner


You don't fucking get it. Science doesn't care about your beliefs, as long as there's not false data put in. The terrible experiments done on Jews in the holocaust have been extraordinarily helpful in the treatment of things like hypothermia. The data is not invalidated because the people gather it were monsters. Even if Charles Murray was a white supremacist, which he isn't, it still wouldn't invalidate his data unless he was skewing results which there isn't any evidence of.




> he says women wo wear makeup but dont want to be sexually harassed are hypocrites. he is apparently on some sort of crusade against birth control. he does speaking tours with a guy who says women who cant handle sexual harassment need to find a new job.


More 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon nonsense. People agreeing with you doesn't mean you share their views dummy.

Charles Mason loved the beetles; but that doesn't mean the Beetles endorse his views.

You just keep making logical fallacies in your arguments. It'd be kind of funny if it wasn't an indicator of your deep lack of understanding of basic logic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> Men and women did different jobs almost exclusively until the 20th century. There was some overlap, but not much.


men and women have been working together since the beginning of time



Ceepea said:


> Even if Charles Murray was a white supremacist, which he isn't


i guess the cross burning means something different to you

go burn a cross, tell everyone you're not a white supremacist, and that you are part of the mainstream. see what happens



Ceepea said:


> People agreeing with you doesn't mean you share their views dummy.
> 
> Charles Mason loved the beetles; but that doesn't mean the Beetles endorse his views.


it's not just that sam harris and the cross burner he interviewed both drink water.

it's that sam harris knew that charles murray and david duke attend the same white power "conferences" and that david duke endorses the cross burner's junk pseudoscience an chose to promote it anyway

it's like if you told me you were pro-woman but endorsed a guy that said women who wear makeup and dont want to be sexually harassed are hypocrites

i hope you understand just what a radicalized, hate-filled, moron you are but that is a long shot. people who are stupid don't understand that they're stupid because they are stupid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2019)

not seeing the "muslims killed 80 million indians" massacre anywhere here

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_in_India

i am seeing shit like this:

https://blog.sami-aldeeb.com/2018/03/18/islamic-invasion-of-india-the-greatest-genocide-in-history/

*Yes, anyone who gets contaminated by the association with Islamic ‘culture’ truly gets tainted and savaged. That is exactly why it is so detrimental and dangerous.*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 6, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> I bet my house and acreage is bigger than yours...


You didn't answer the Q's. 

How much you betting?


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> not seeing the "muslims killed 80 million indians" massacre anywhere here
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_massacres_in_India
> 
> ...





> The Muslim conquests, down to the 16th century, were for the Hindus a pure struggle of life and death. Entire cities were burnt down and the populations massacred, with hundreds of thousands killed in every campaign, and similar numbers deported as slaves. Every new invader made (often literally) his hills of Hindus skulls. Thus, the conquest of Afghanistan in the year 1000 was followed by the annihilation of the Hindu population; the region is still called the Hindu Kush, i.e. Hindu slaughter. The Bahmani sultans (1347-1480) in central India made it a rule to kill 100,000 captives in a single day, and many more on other occasions. The conquest of the Vijayanagar empire in 1564 left the capital plus large areas of Karnataka depopulated. And so on.
> 
> _*According to some calculations, the Indian (subcontinent) population decreased by 80 million between 1000 (conquest of Afghanistan) and 1525 (end of Delhi Sultanate).*_


In the _*first 6 months*_ of 2016;

There were *1274* Islamic attacks in *50* countries, in which *11774* people were killed and *14303* injured.

So peaceful!



> In 1987, the Muslim Brotherhood in Israel created Hamas, whose members still use the Nazi salute and read Hitler's Mein Kampf, which the Muslim Brotherhood re-titled, My Jihad, and translated into Arabic in the 1930s (Mein Kampf remains the #6 best-seller in the Muslim world today and a favorite among members of the Muslim Brotherhood







Totally benign though, right? You nincompoop...



> During the unsuccessful 1936–39 Arab revolt in Palestine, Husseini and his allies took the opportunity to strengthen relations with Germany and enforced the spread of Nazi customs and propaganda throughout their strongholds in Palestine as a gesture of respect.[197] In Egypt, the Muslim Brotherhood would follow al-Husseini's lead.[198]_* Hitler's influence soon spread throughout the region, but it was not until 1937 that the Nazi government agreed to grant al-Husseini and the Muslim Brotherhood's request for financial and military assistance.*_[195]
> 
> According to Speer, Hitler wished that the Ottoman Empire had conquered Vienna in 1683: _*"The Mohammedan religion would have been much more compatible to us than Christianity. Why did it have to be Christianity with its meekness and flabbiness?"[199] Similarly, Hitler was transcribed as saying: "Had Charles Martel not been victorious at Poitiers ... then we should in all probability have been converted to Mohammedanism, that cult which glorifies the heroism and which opens up the seventh Heaven to the bold warrior alone. Then the Germanic races would have conquered the world.*_"


Hitler loved the barbarism of Islam....



> ... a minumum of 28 Million African were enslaved in the Muslim Middle East. _*Since, at least, 80 percent of those captured by Muslim slave traders were calculated to have died before reaching the slave market, it is believed that the death toll from 1400 years of Arab and Muslim slave raids into Africa could have been as high as 112 Millions. *_ When added to the number of those sold in the slave markets, the total number of African victims of the trans-Saharan and East African slave trade could be significantly higher than 140 Million people. -- John Allembillah Azumah, author of _The Legacy of Arab-Islam in Africa: A Quest for Inter-religious Dialogue_


Let's include 125,000,000 genital mutilations and it paint a great picture of the religion of peace.

For someone who claims to be any ally of the Jewish people, you sure seem to love people who hate them and have historically (and modernly) tried to exterminate them.

How's it feel to be supporting Jew hating Nazi lovers?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Wow, you're stupid. Men were most often farmers, and women took care of the home. Until the mass entering of women into the workplace, it wasn't the norm for the sexes to work together in most daily tasks. This is common knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


men and women only started working together in 1979 and the cross burner guy, who was out there burning crosses at the height of the civil rights battle, is not a white supremacist

OK


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> For someone who claims to be any ally of the Jewish people, you sure seem to love people who hate them and have historically (and modernly) tried to exterminate them.
> 
> How's it feel to be supporting Jew hating Nazi lovers?


i don't support white christians though


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Men and women did different jobs almost exclusively until the 20th century.


Your mind must be about the size of a pea.

If that.


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Your mind must be about the size of a pea.
> 
> If that.


Men predominantly hunted, herded, and fought wars.

Women took care of the home, child rearing and often grain production.

Not saying it was right or wrong, just that it was.

Are you suggesting men and women hunted, herded, fought wars, governed, took care of the home, child reared and took care of cereal production in equal amounts? I'd love to see your data regarding that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> So, you believe supporting the ideals of Nazi's is ok as long as they don't come from a white Christian. Muslims that STILL keep Mein Kempf on the bestsellers list are ok because of the colour of their skin and their religious beliefs.
> 
> Read ya loud and clear, Bumblefuck.
> 
> Loud and clear.


isn't this one of your "intellectual thought leaders" leading a nazi salute?


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> isn't this one of your "intellectual thought leaders" leading a nazi salute?


No, he's a piece of shit and is a leader of nothing. He actually is a white supremacist and should be sorted out accordingly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Men predominantly hunted, herded, and fought wars.
> 
> Women took care of the home, child rearing and often grain production.
> 
> ...


i've read accounts of settlers who moved out west in the late 1800s and men and women pretty much did whatever work they were physically able to do. to accomplish their goals of survival they worked together

im pretty sure its been like that since we were living in caves, little cross burner guy


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> No one thinks black people or any race, is inherently dumb you stupid fuckhead


cross burner charles murray does

there's a reason why people like klan leader david duke praise and endorse him and his junk pseudoscience


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i've read accounts of settlers who moved out west in the late 1800s and men and women pretty much did whatever work they were physically able to do. to accomplish their goals of survival they worked together
> 
> im pretty sure its been like that since we were living in caves, little cross burner guy


Yep, at the formation of new settlements everyone had to lend a hand. But the invention of the plough brought with it more gender role seperation. 

This is not up for debate, this is fact. 


Yep. Gender role inequality was prevalent in European culture. Fucking fact.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Men predominantly hunted, herded, and fought wars.
> 
> Women took care of the home, child rearing and often grain production.


Maybe in that trailer park you live in, but that's about it.


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> cross burner charles murray does
> 
> there's a reason why people like klan leader david duke praise and endorse him and his junk pseudoscience


Repeating something doesn't make it true.


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Maybe in that trailer park you live it, but that's about it.


Maybe you should read some peer reviewed science, dumb-dumb. Using your intuition without reading the facts is a sure fire way to look like a moron.


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

Would you like to read it from Harvard instead?

https://scholar.harvard.edu/nunn/publications/origins-gender-roles-women-and-plough


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

More reading on traditional gender roles that...YEP...they existed...right or wrong. They existed.

https://www.oldbaileyonline.org/static/Gender.jsp

It literally was not until the suffragettes in the 1800's starting pushing for more equality, that some of the gender roles started changing.

Gender roles really started around the Neolithic Revolution...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> This is not up for debate


im glad you agree that men and women have been working together for millenia, and not just since 1979


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Repeating something doesn't make it true.


you're right

charles murray admitting to burning crosses at the height of the civil rights battle makes it true

david duke praising and endorsing charles murray's junk pseudoscience makes it true


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you're right
> 
> charles murray admitting to burning crosses at the height of the civil rights battle makes it true


Where in clan rallies do they nail wood to an exiting cross, strap fireworks to it and throw marshmellows around? That part confuses me... seems like two different things to me....



> david duke praising and endorsing charles murray's junk pseudoscience makes it true


Charles Murray's book isn't true BECAUSE David Duke endorses it, it's because he did scientific testing of thousands of people giving him a huge sample siZe to work with. Then it was corroborated by an independent panel of people from the American Psychiatric Association by accident, while they were trying to debunk him. That's what makes it have merit... no one's opinion matters, least of all David Fucking Duke...

There is MASSIVE overlap in bell curves between races according to Murray.... and for someone who is a "white supremacist" he clearly indicates that Asians and Jews have, on average, higher IQ's that white people. 

Shouldn't you be claiming he's an Asian supremacist or Jewish supremacist? How is claiming whites are mid-pack for intelligence being a "white supremacist".

Also;

Still waiting....

@UncleBuck

Answer these questions idiot;

No one thinks black people or any race, is inherently dumb you stupid fuckhead, but if you don't think there's averages between races that differ from other races you're simply a moron. The ONLY thing this means, is we're different in some ways, not that some are better than others. Get that through that thick neanderthal head of yours.

How many Jewish men are in the NBA? Do you think it's racism that's holding them back, or a lack of genetic gifts that make them ideal for a sport like basketball?

How many Asians get sickle cell anemia compared to black people?

How many Hispanic people get cystic fibrosis compared to Whites?

Is it racist to point out that some races are more resistant to disease or have better immune systems?

Does being at a higher risk for these diseases guarantee that you'll develop one?

How do higher rates of disease prevalence affect the average rates of infection within a race when compared to other races?

When you can answer these questions honestly and truthfully, you'll understand what Sam Harris was talking about.

If you really need proof that white people are not simply "smarter" than black people, look in the mirror.

_*I know you won't because you'd have to admit that there are genetic differences in races thus defeating your own silly argument.*_


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Where in clan rallies do they nail wood to an exiting cross, strap fireworks to it and throw marshmellows around? That part confuses me... seems like two different things to me....
> 
> 
> Charles Murray's book isn't true BECAUSE David Duke endorses it, it's because he did scientific testing of thousands of people giving him a huge sample siZe to work with. Then it was corroborated by an independent panel of people from the American Psychiatric Association by accident, while they were trying to debunk him. That's what makes it have merit... no one's opinion matters, least of all David Fucking Duke...


You never, ever got laid, did you?


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> You never, ever got laid, did you?


Yeah that's why I'm married, you sweaty, mouth-breather.

Nothing to retort, just insult with nothing useful to say - works for buck, it can work for you too!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Shouldn't you be claiming he's an Asian supremacist or Jewish supremacist?_*.*_


if i had a nickel for every time a retarded white supremacist trotted out this line on me


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> if i had a nickel for every time a retarded white supremacist trotted out this line on me


If you had a brain cell for everytime you posted something borderline retarded, you might not fall into the dunning-kruger category.

Answer the questions.

How many Jewish men are in the NBA? Do you think it's racism that's holding them back, or a lack of genetic gifts that make them ideal for a sport like basketball?

How many Asians get sickle cell anemia compared to black people?

How many Hispanic people get cystic fibrosis compared to Whites?

Is it racist to point out that some races are more resistant to disease or have better immune systems?

Does being at a higher risk for these diseases guarantee that you'll develop one?

How do higher rates of disease prevalence affect the average rates of infection within a race when compared to other races?

When you can answer these questions honestly and truthfully, you'll understand what Sam Harris was talking about.

If you really need proof that white people are not simply "smarter" than black people, look in the mirror.

_*I know you won't answer because you'd have to admit that there are genetic differences in races thus defeating your own silly argument.*_


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

I know it's futile expecting an educated answer, but at least try not to lick any windows while mashing your face into the keyboard.

Anytime a peer-reviewed article is posted, you just ignore it and repeat the same idiocy.

This tells everyone reading that you don't care about facts, or truth and you only care about keeping your already held belief intact and virtue signaling.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

if i had a nickel for every white supremacist who unironically said i was "virtue signalling"


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> If you really need proof that white people are not simply "smarter" than black people, look in the mirror.


Wow...You really are a white supremacist. I hope you haven't bred.


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wow...You really are a white supremacist. I hope you haven't bred.


You realize I said white people AREN'T simply smarter than black people, right?

You know that's a negative.... meaning ARE NOT smarter than black people as a whole, right?

Jesus Christ, can you fucking people read?


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 7, 2019)

When absolutely nobody agrees with you, but pretty much everybody else agrees against you, guess what.

You're wrong.

Head on back over to Stormfront where you came from and spew your sexist, racist bullshit there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

@Bugeye 

Your buddy needs help!


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

Go read through the Jordan Peterson thread to see how many people agree with Buck and disagree with Jordan Peterson. There's a reason Peterson is the biggest name in western academia right now and it's not because everyone thinks he's wrong.

It's hilarious you keep trying to accuse me of being racist, though... To be racist I'd have to think one or more races is inherently better than another race, and I don't. It's that simple.

Jews have the highest IQ's on average when they're tested, and that's amazing. It explains why they've cleaned up with regards to Nobel prizes.

15,000,000~ Jewish people in the world, and a 25% award rate. Pretty incredible, and well deserved.

When smart people hold positions of power, that's good for everyone. If you need proof of the opposite, look at Trump compared to Obama. Obama was a fantastic president, extremely intelligent and well spoken. Trump is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> When absolutely nobody agrees with you, but pretty much everybody else agrees against you, guess what.
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Head on back over to Stormfront where you came from and spew your sexist, racist bullshit there.


That's an argument from popularity and it's a logical fallacy. If you were telling me 2+2=5 you'd still be wrong no matter how many dummies repeated your nonsense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> Go read through the Jordan Peterson thread to see how many people agree with Buck and disagree with Jordan Peterson. There's a reason Peterson is the biggest name in western academia right now and it's not because everyone thinks he's wrong.
> 
> It's hilarious you keep trying to accuse me of being racist, though... To be racist I'd have to think one or more races is inherently better than another race, and I don't. It's that simple.
> 
> ...


doesn't jordan peterson say that women who wear makeup at work and don't want to be sexually harassed are hypocrites


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 8, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> @Bugeye
> 
> Your buddy needs help!


If you really want my help Buck, I suggest you do daily meditation, go inward. I think that is the best way for you to deal with your fear based emotional issues. God bless you for asking for help!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> If you really want my help Buck, I suggest you do daily meditation, go inward. I think that is the best way for you to deal with your fear based emotional issues. God bless you for asking for help!


I’m talking about your white supremacist buddy, lardo


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 8, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I’m talking about your white supremacist buddy, lardo


I have not read this thread, not sure who you are referring to. Have you ceded control of your emotional state to someone in this thread?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I have not read this thread, not sure who you are referring to. Have you ceded control of your emotional state to someone in this thread?


you're always so innocent

it's always just an accident that everyone you support turns out to be a white supremacist


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 8, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you're always so innocent
> 
> it's always just an accident that everyone you support turns out to be a white supremacist


not interested


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> not interested


you gloated about being on the white supremacist's side a month ago

what happened?

why does everyone whose side you take turn out to be a white supremacist?


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 8, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you gloated about being on the white supremacist's side a month ago
> 
> what happened?
> 
> why does everyone whose side you take turn out to be a white supremacist?


still not interested


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> still not interested


"woops yet another one of my buddies turns out to be a white supremacist. oh well, not my fault. peace and love. nazis are very fine people and jews are hate criming themselves to make trump look bad. pray for enlightenment" - you


----------



## Ceepea (Jan 8, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> I have not read this thread, not sure who you are referring to. Have you ceded control of your emotional state to someone in this thread?


He thinks I'm a white supremacist because I like some of these people and I think there is some legitimacy to Charles Murray's testing and it warrants further research. 

  

I enjoy people from all walks of life's ideas, so long as they use their brains and not their emotions to construct those ideas.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> He thinks I'm a white supremacist because I like some of these people and I think there is some legitimacy to Charles Murray's testing and it warrants further research.
> 
> View attachment 4261809 View attachment 4261811
> 
> I enjoy people from all walks of life's ideas, so long as they use their brains and not their emotions to construct those ideas.


*cross burner charles murray


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> How many Jewish men are in the NBA? Do you think it's racism that's holding them back, or a lack of genetic gifts that make them ideal for a sport like basketball?
> 
> How many Asians get sickle cell anemia compared to black people?
> 
> ...


claiming that some races were simply smarter than others or more prone to disease than others was how the nazis defended eugenics


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> How many Jewish men are in the NBA? Do you think it's racism that's holding them back, or a lack of genetic gifts that make them ideal for a sport like basketball?
> 
> How many Asians get sickle cell anemia compared to black people?
> 
> ...




claiming that some races were simply smarter than others or more prone to disease than others was how the nazis defended eugenics


charles murray was a eugenicist too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

people should look up the racist, eugenicist pioneer fund if they want to see who funded cross burner charles murrays racist junk pseudoscience


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 8, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> He thinks I'm a white supremacist because I like some of these people and I think there is some legitimacy to Charles Murray's testing and it warrants further research.
> 
> View attachment 4261809 View attachment 4261811
> 
> I enjoy people from all walks of life's ideas, so long as they use their brains and not their emotions to construct those ideas.


Nah, he just doesn't like you. As best I can tell his moral authority to act like he does comes from a delusion that his beliefs are all facts. Let him be nothing more than a gnat to you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 8, 2019)

Bugeye said:


> Nah, he just doesn't like you. As best I can tell his moral authority to act like he does comes from a delusion that his beliefs are all facts. Let him be nothing more than a gnat to you.


charles murray is a cross burner


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 9, 2019)

Ceepea said:


> How many Jewish men are in the NBA? Do you think it's racism that's holding them back, or a lack of genetic gifts that make them ideal for a sport like basketball?
> 
> How many Asians get sickle cell anemia compared to black people?
> 
> ...


Your questions and statements are racial in nature and not racist. So reading a bit of this thread, it seems you are the OP Beefbisquit? May I ask why you have two accounts going? Just curious.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 10, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> claiming that some races were simply smarter than others or more prone to disease than others was how the nazis defended eugenics


So, you're saying that the scientists who have compared the genetics of races for differences in immune strength towards specific illnesses are wrong, and racist for doing their research that highlights differences in races?

You think it's better to not know if groups of people are more or less susceptible to diseases and we shouldn't do research that in any way could be somehow used to condone racism even if it helps us cure those people.

Gotcha.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 10, 2019)

_This just in;_

There are *no *genetic differences between anyone and every single person across the world has the exact same IQ and prevalence to disease. We're all the same height, and weight... and we all have the same eye color, and are equally good at all tasks. BAR NONE.

Slavic people are just as equally as able to handle the heat as Central Africans, and Pygmies are just as tall, on average as people from the Netherlands. Anything but 100% acceptance to this statement is racism and it makes you a literal Nazi.

Gotcha.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2019)

Someone got banned

LOL


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 10, 2019)

It looks like you agree with my above statement.

I mean, there's obviously no differences between anyone in any way, and anyone who suggests otherwise is literally racist and it trying to justify Eugenics.

We need to expose and ban any scientist that researches anything that could show differences between people. It's the only way to have an inclusive society free of Nazi eugenics.

We need more soldiers of truth like you, good friend.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2019)

Or instead of building straw men we could let scientists do science rather than spam stoners with white supremacists doing pseudoscience


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 10, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Or instead of building straw men we could let scientists do science rather than spam stoners with white supremacists doing pseudoscience


Clearly science is racist by nature as it defines differences that could be used for race comparison and anything that could lead to race comparison is by default racist and hateful.

Pointing out that white people have higher rates of cystic fibrosis due to genetics is racist. It's only a proclivity to the disease that would allow the higher rates, and we can't suggest that one race has health issues that another doesn't because that's super racist.

Pointing out that Jewish people are usually shorter than black people and usually aren't as athletic, DEFINITELY RACIST. In fact, the NBA is one giant racist organization, it's goal (I mean look at its membership) is definitely to keep Jewish people down and out of basketball. What other possible reason could there be that Jewish people don't permeate the NBA? It has to be racism. It is *literally impossible* for it to be anything but racism.

Asians obviously get sickle cell anemia as frequently as black people, if they didn't, to suggest their genetics allowed them to avoid this disease would obviously be racist and would immediately imply they're better than black people.

It's racism that keeps white people from being the fastest sprinters, to suggest anything else is promoting eugenics... and the Nazi's did eugenics, therefore suggesting differences between races makes you a nazi eugenicist by default.

All the data that shows on average danish people are the tallest nation in the world is clearly some scheme by racist, nazi doctors that aims to denigrate people from nations that have shorter people on average. It's so god damn racist I can barely get this sentence typed out.

Everyone is identical in all ways - physical, mental, and emotional. *Literally. Every. Single. Way....* and anyone who thinks differently is a Literal Nazi eugenicist that wants everyone except their own race to be exterminated due to the others inferiority.

What a good read this was. I'm so glad you explained your side, Buck. Now I can live my life racism free knowing that there is absolutely no genetic, physical, or mental differences between anyone in the entire world.

Nazi's did science - therefore science is a nazi.

You're such a good person to help me through this trying time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 10, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Clearly science is racist by nature as it defines differences that could be used for race comparison and anything that could lead to race comparison is by default racist and hateful.
> 
> Pointing out that white people have higher rates of cystic fibrosis due to genetics is racist. It's only a proclivity to the disease that would allow the higher rates, and we can't suggest that one race has health issues that another doesn't because that's super racist.
> 
> ...


well at least you have your fat wife and tiny dick to comfort you, beefkitty


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 11, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> well at least you have your fat dick and tiny wife to comfort you, beefkitty


Corrected.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 11, 2019)

Just to reiterate, Buck's theory;

All people are completely identical, and discussing any differences whatsoever is racist.

There is no such thing as variance based on location and environmental pressures.

Evolution happened identically for all people in all parts of the globe in exactly the same way, at exactly the same time. *PERIOD.*

There is no such thing as genetic variation, and genes in general have nothing to do with intelligence, development, physical attributes, or emotional\survival responses like "fight or flight"\proclivity towards aggression.

The only thing that has ANY effect on people *AT ALL* is societal pressure.

To suggest that there are genetic differences makes you literally Hitler reincarnated. *LITERALLY. HITLER.
*
You are such a smart, and well-read person,UB. Your understanding of science is second to none, and you should be a shoe in for the next Nobel Prize.

All men want to be you, and all women want to be with you. I'm so jealous of you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 11, 2019)

i think you are being dishonest, esteemed new member and intellectual thought leader

my position is to let scientists do science, and to not spam pot forums with racist pseudoscience from cross burners


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i think you are being dishonest, esteemed new member and intellectual thought leader
> 
> my position is to let scientists do science, and to not spam pot forums with racist pseudoscience from cross burners


Obviously you're mistaken. 

You can't claim that studying differences in people/races is inherently racist or supports eugenics while also claiming to be a champion of science. Doesn't work like that.

In order to claim that there are no genetic differences between races one of two things needs to happen;

You deny science altogether or you deny science that your ideology doesn't agree with, for political reasons.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Obviously you're mistaken.
> 
> You can't claim that studying differences in people/races is inherently racist or supports eugenics while also claiming to be a champion of science. Doesn't work like that.
> 
> ...


Who said there were no genetic differences between humans?

There are

All I said is that you’re spamming us with junk pseudoscience from a cross burner who was funded by a white supremacist eugenics group


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Who said there were no genetic differences between humans?
> 
> There are
> 
> All I said is that you’re spamming us with junk pseudoscience from a cross burner who was funded by a white supremacist eugenics group


You imply it with your inane commentary.

You claimed there are no differences between races with regards to intelligence.

You claimed it racist to even test to see if there are differences, and you claimed that people who do testing are eugenicists.

How do genes know "where to stop" making differences within people?

Is it where "Buck feels uncomfortable"? Pretty convenient for your cognitive dissonance.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> You imply it with your inane commentary.
> 
> You claimed there are no differences between races with regards to intelligence.
> 
> ...


I just stated that nazis were white supremacist eugenicists who used “racial genetic differences” to justify the holocaust 

I also pointed out that cross burner Charles Murray was funded by the pioneer fund, a white supremacist eugenicist organization 

Maybe stop spamming their racist pseudoscience and let real scientists do science


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I just stated that nazis were white supremacist eugenicists who used “racial genetic differences” to justify the holocaust
> 
> I also pointed out that cross burner Charles Murray was funded by the pioneer fund, a white supremacist eugenicist organization
> 
> Maybe stop spamming their racist pseudoscience and let real scientists do science


The American Psychological Association (and 52 other scientists) verified the findings.

https://www.mensa.ch/sites/default/files/Intelligence_Neisser1996.pdf (MENSA, bunch of racists I tell ya!)

Is the APA racist for stating that there are differences in the measure of "G" between groups? And for the record, neither Murray nor the APA is claiming there is no environmental factors at play. Only that when tested, on average there is a clear distinction between "groups", not even races because "race" isn't actually real due to so much cross-over with genetics.

There are also differences between men and women. Men, on average, test higher in spatial tests and math, and women, on average test higher in verbal skill.

This is from the APA's special task force; (you know, scientists)



Seems like they agree with Murray, that there are measurable differences between groups but they aren't 100% of all the factors. However, the explicitly state that the differences are not due to biases in the testing.

Cognitive dissonance, much? Where is the pseudoscience? Not here, I can tell you that.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 12, 2019)

Just for reference sake....


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you know what it's called when a group of scientists take all the data, put it all together, and write about their findings?

Meta-analysis.

Do you know which studies have the highest likelihood of being correct?

Meta-analysis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> The American Psychological Association (and 52 other scientists) verified the findings.


that is not even close to reality

i know you desperately want to run down the streets screaming that black people are just naturally dumber than whites, but that ain't the case, klanman.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Seems like they agree with Murray


murray: oh man look at all those genetic racial differences in IQ. well, off to burn a cross now

APA: race is too blurry to even define and there is no support for a genetic interpretation

white supremacist sock: SEE THE APA AGREES WITH THE CROSS BURNER


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2019)

ABC News reported in 1994 that almost half of the footnotes in support of "_The Bell Curve's_ most controversial chapter that suggests some races are naturally smarter than others refer to Pioneer Fund recipients."


One example: Murray and Herrnstein wrote in the acknowledgements that _The Bell Curve_ "benefited especially from the advice of" a Pioneer Fund eugenicist named Richard Lynn. As FAIR reported, Richard Lynn wrote, "What is called for here is not genocide, the killing off of the population of incompetent cultures. But we do need to think realistically in terms of the 'phasing out' of such peoples.... Evolutionary progress means the extinction of the less competent. To think otherwise is mere sentimentality."


Another Pioneer Fund researcher, Philippe Rushton, received nearly $800,000 to study the correlation of penis, breast and buttocks size to intelligence. "It's a trade-off: More brain or more penis. You can't have everything," Rushton told _Rolling Stone_. [ 11 ]


The Pioneer Fund's first president, Harry Laughlin, spearheaded the campaign in the early 1920s to restrict Jewish immigration, testifying before Congress that 83% of Jewish immigrants from eastern and southern Europe were feeble-minded. In _The Bell Curve_, Murray describes Laughlin as "a biologist who was especially concerned about keeping up the American level of intelligence by suitable immigration policies."


The Pioneer Fund's founder, Wickliffe Draper, advocated shipping blacks back to Africa


When asked about his sources, Murray responded by accusing ABC of waging an "intellectual witch hunt."


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 13, 2019)

Conclusions; TLDR version for Buck.

1) Genetic differences increase with age.
2) Environmental factors like school play a part.
3) Malnutrition affects intelligence
4) Information processing speed and psychoanalytical intelligence are linked.
5) Scores of "G" are going up across the board
6) The IQ difference between blacks and whites is not due to biases in testing. There is no direct empirical evidence for caste, culture, socioeconomic status, or genetics causing lower "G" scores, so no one knows exactly why there is a difference. Only that there is a measured difference of about 1 standard deviation, *on average. *That means there's *A LOT* of cross-over FYI....
7) There are many types of intelligence and standardized tests don't account for all of them.

Follow up from the APA;
We don't know exactly why there's differences, we shouldn't jump to conclusions about any one cause, and we need to continue testing if we want answers.

So racist! The nerve....


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 13, 2019)

And for the record; I have _*never*_ (and will never) claim black people are "naturally dumb".

I try to stick to the facts only, and the facts say that blacks _*TEST LOWER*_ than white people, and they do.

This is demonstrated by multiple sources.

The only time the words "black people are naturally dumb", has been uttered on this site is by *you*, Buck. I specifically stated, they test lower on IQ tests by 1 standard deviation. That is all.

You try to pull a Cathy Newman, and strawman yourself up an easy target because you're too unintelligent to interpret what's actually being said. It takes work to actually discuss something, it's much easier, and intellectually lazy to burn a strawman and claim victory. 

I'm not a white supremacist, but you appear on the low side of the bell curve on intelligence. This seems to be demonstrable.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 13, 2019)

We also know that IQ is 60-80% genetic.

If you have 2 genius parents, your likelihood of being a genius is much, MUCH higher than the average person. This is fact.

We just don't know if there are significant changes across groups that would determine the differences in scores yet.There are too many variables to point to a smoking gun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> We also know that IQ is 60-80% genetic.
> 
> If you have 2 genius parents, your likelihood of being a genius is much, MUCH higher than the average person. This is fact.
> 
> We just don't know if there are significant changes across groups that would determine the differences in scores yet.There are too many variables to point to a smoking gun.


So stop spamming us with a cross burners racist pseudoscience which was funded by white supremacist eugenicists that wanted to ship black people back to Africa and leave the Jews for Hitler to holocaust


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> I'm not a white supremacist


Yeah, you just cry if people don’t embrace your white supremacist dogma


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 13, 2019)

It must be difficult for you getting through life being a giant, sweaty, dumbass. lol

It's not pseudoscience, it's *science *that was even stated by the APA to be "not biased".



You don't get to have your cake and eat it too. Either the APA supports pseudoscience, (they don't) or the study was scientifically valid.

P.S. Do you know how averages work? Because I don't think you do. If you have 5 sweaty dumbasses in one room, and 10 sweaty dumbasses in another, you add 5+10 then divide by the number of rooms filled with sweaty dumbasses, to get the average. You'll notice, the average, which in this case is 7.5 sweaty dumbasses is less than the number of sweaty dumbasses in one of the rooms, and higher than the number of sweaty dumbasses in the other. It doesn't mean there are 7.5 sweaty dumbasses in each room.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> It must be difficult for you getting through life being a giant, sweaty, dumbass. lol
> 
> It's not pseudoscience, it's *science *that was even stated by the APA to be "not biased".
> 
> ...


They said IQ tests in general are valid

They disagreed with the white supremacy funded cross burner


----------



## New Age United (Jan 13, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> They said IQ tests in general are valid
> 
> They disagreed with the white supremacy funded cross burner


Uncle Buck no offense dude but you seem to have this complex in your psyche where every white do is racist and supremacist it seems to be all you ever say is your a nazi, dude just give up the fight, this doesn't lead to anything good or productive.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 13, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> They said IQ tests in general are valid
> 
> They disagreed with the white supremacy funded cross burner


Yes, IQ testing is valid and the valid IQ testing they did found that there was a difference of one standard deviation between blacks and whites when averaged out. They also found that there was a difference between Jewish people, Asians, whites and Hispanics. 

It's not racist to state that Ashkenazi Jews scored higher in "G" on average that blacks anymore than it is to say Asians scored higher than Hispanics, or white people. It just is.It becomes racist when you use it to pre-judge groups based on the testing_* because of an average*_. Individuals should be judged individually - which was the entire point of IQ testing in the first place. To allow people of lower socioeconomic status to gain entry to institutions - that were previously reserved for people who could afford to be there - because of their merit.

There is no white supremacy here, just acknowledgement of differences between "groups" with regards to IQ testing _*results*_. There is nothing that says one group is inherently "dumber" than another. Just that there are measurable differences they cannot explain completely, and that it warrants further research. 

Stop being a giant douche bag, and take some time to understand what you're arguing against because it's clear you have no fucking idea what you're talking about.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Uncle Buck no offense dude but you seem to have this complex in your psyche where every white do is racist and supremacist it seems to be all you ever say is your a nazi, dude just give up the fight, this doesn't lead to anything good or productive.


do you have a better name for people who burn crosses and the people who fund their "research" who say that black people should be shipped back to africa and jews are "feeble minded"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> It becomes racist when you use it to pre-judge groups based on the testing_* because of an average*_.


ummm, what do you think was going on when the people who funded murray's research argued that black people should be shipped back to africa? or when another funder of murray's "research" said jews are "feeble minded"?

hey, what did charles murray say about the "jews are feeble minded" guy? oh yeah. he said, and i quote, that he is "a biologist who was especially concerned about keeping up the American level of intelligence by suitable immigration policies."

btw, good job on competely backing away from murray's white supremacist theory of "genetic racial differences". now if you could just get "intellectual thought leader" sam harris to do the same and stop promoting that white supremacist shitbag that'd be great


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> do you have a better name for people who burn crosses and the people who fund their "research" who say that black people should be shipped back to africa and jews are "feeble minded"


Sorry to just drop in, but I'd answer part of your question with "Abe Lincoln" .

I don't think Abe Lincoln burned any crosses, but I've read he wanted to ship black people "back to Africa" . 
Don't you have a picture of him on your wall between your signed Hillary poster and your favorite racist of all time FDR ?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

what were you saying about being dishonest buck?



UncleBuck said:


> ummm, what do you think was going on when the people who funded murray's research argued that black people should be shipped back to africa?


Wickliffe Draper
American activist
*Description*
Wickliffe Draper was an American political activist and philanthropist. He was an ardent eugenicist and lifelong advocate of strict racial segregation.Wikipedia
Born: 9 August 1891, Hopedale, Massachusetts, United States
*Died: 1972*
Parents: George A. Draper
Education: Harvard University
Uncle: Eben Sumner Draper
Organization founded: Pioneer Fund


> or when another funder of murray's "research" said jews are "feeble minded"?


Harry H. Laughlin
American educator
*Description*
Harry Hamilton Laughlin was an American educator, eugenicist, and sociologist. He served as the Superintendent of the Eugenics Record Office from its inception in 1910 to its closing in 1939, and was ...Wikipedia
Born: 11 March 1880, Oskaloosa, Iowa, United States
*Died: 26 January 1943,* Missouri, United States
Education: Truman State University, Princeton University
Organization founded: Pioneer Fund[/quote]

both those people were very much dead and buried before murray ever started researching for the bell curve

one of them died when murray was only 2 1/2 weeks old.....


> hey, what did charles murray say about the "jews are feeble minded" guy? oh yeah. he said, and i quote, that he is "a biologist who was especially concerned about keeping up the American level of intelligence by suitable immigration policies."


knowing your propensity for taking stuff of context i found a pdf of the book and looked that quote up.

https://lesacreduprintemps19.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/the-bell-curve.pdf

page 18.

its a section talking about how people misused iq testing to support eugenics and imigration 
and i quote
"in the early 1920s,the chairman of the House Committee on Immi-gration and Naturalization appointed an "Expert Eugenical Agent" for his committee's work, a biologist who was especially concerned about keeping up the American level of intelligence by suitable immigration policies."

that quote is immediately followed by a section talking about the myths of iq testing 
and i quote
"The first story is that Jews and other immigrant groups were thought to be below average in in-telligence, even feebleminded, which goes to show how untrustworthy such tests (and the testers) are"



i notice that you still dont provide any links to your "quotes" to show the credibility of your sources


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> what were you saying about being dishonest buck?
> 
> 
> Wickliffe Draper
> ...


both those people were very much dead and buried before murray ever started researching for the bell curve

one of them died when murray was only 2 1/2 weeks old.....


knowing your propensity for taking stuff of context i found a pdf of the book and looked that quote up.

https://lesacreduprintemps19.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/the-bell-curve.pdf

page 18.

its a section talking about how people misused iq testing to support eugenics and imigration
and i quote
"in the early 1920s,the chairman of the House Committee on Immi-gration and Naturalization appointed an "Expert Eugenical Agent" for his committee's work, a biologist who was especially concerned about keeping up the American level of intelligence by suitable immigration policies."

murray is not showing any support and in the context of the introduction gave an accurate description of laughlin

that quote is immediately followed by a section talking about the myths of iq testing
and i quote
"The first story is that Jews and other immigrant groups were thought to be below average in in-telligence, even feebleminded, which goes to show how untrustworthy such tests (and the testers) are"



i notice that you still dont provide any links to your "quotes" to show the credibility of your sources[/QUOTE]


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

Rob Roy said:


> Sorry to just drop in, but I'd answer part of your question with "Abe Lincoln" .
> 
> I don't think Abe Lincoln burned any crosses, but I've read he wanted to ship black people "back to Africa" .
> Don't you have a picture of him on your wall between your signed Hillary poster and your favorite racist of all time FDR ?


Hey

Another neo nazi crawling out of the woodwork, and with absolutely no refutation of anything


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> what were you saying about being dishonest buck?
> 
> 
> Wickliffe Draper
> ...


yeah I bet they stopped being a white supremacy eugenicist organization once those old coots kicked it

Thanks for confirming that cross burner Charles Murray praised the “Jews are feeble minded” guy


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Thanks for confirming that Charles Murray praised the “Jews are feeble minded” guy


he didnt praise him.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> he didnt praise him.....


expert biologist who’s just trying to keep America intelligent seems like praise to me


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> expert biologist who’s just trying to keep America intelligent seems like praise to me


i provided a link to the pdf go read the context of the page which talks specifically about people misusing the iq score at the beginning of the last century

things to note (like the entire sentence)

"in the early 1920s,the chairman of the House Committee on Immi-gration and Naturalization appointed an *"Expert Eugenical Agent"* for his committee's work, a biologist who was especially concerned about keeping up the American level of intelligence by suitable immigration policies."

and the immediate follow up about the myths 

"*The first story is that Jews and other immigrant groups were thought to be below average in intelligence, even feebleminded, which goes to show how untrustworthy such tests (and the testers) are*"

i know your gonna carry on in bad faith here but anyone else who reads this can happily goto the pdf and see for themselves...

maybe to save some face for yourself you could provide the link where you found these "quotes"


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> i provided a link to the pdf go read the context of the page which talks specifically about people misusing the iq score at the beginning of the last century
> 
> things to note (like the entire sentence)
> 
> ...


I'm sure no political leanings in those findings in the ignorant 1920's LMFAO


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm sure no political leanings in those findings in the ignorant 1920's LMFAO


he's not talking in support of them....


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2019)

Strange how freedom of speech turned into freedom from speech.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> i provided a link to the pdf go read the context of the page which talks specifically about people misusing the iq score at the beginning of the last century
> 
> things to note (like the entire sentence)
> 
> ...


If someone called Jews feeble minded I would not call him an expert biologist who was just trying to keep America intelligent

If someone praised the “Jews are feeble minded” guy as an expert biologist who was just trying to keep America intelligent, I would not do a fawning interview with him

Sam Harris did though

What an intellectual thought leader


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> If someone called Jews feeble minded I would not call him an expert biologist who was just trying to keep America intelligent
> 
> If someone praised the “Jews are feeble minded” guy as an expert biologist who was just trying to keep America intelligent, I would not do a fawning interview with him
> 
> ...


as i've already said


ginjawarrior said:


> i know your gonna carry on in bad faith here but anyone else who reads this can happily goto the pdf and see for themselves..."


i think sam harris is intellectual enough to look at sources and context to decide for himself...

how about you buck?

where did you source this? you certainly didnt goto the original 

what website did you goto to tell you where to direct your hate?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> as i've already said
> 
> 
> i think sam harris is intellectual enough to look at sources and context to decide for himself...
> ...


like i said, if someone said that the vast majority of jews were "feeble minded", i would not rely on his organization to fund my "research", and i would not praise him as an "expert biologist" who just wants to keep america intelligent

the same goes for people who say we should ship black people back to africa. i would not want them to fund my "research"

and if someone did write a book filled with racist junk pseudoscience and was funded by people who want to ship black people back to africa and people who said jews were "feeble minded" and who praised the "jews are feeble minded" guy as an expert biologist who just wants to keep america intelligent, i would not do a fawning interview with that guy

in fact, i would not do any fawning interviews or give any time at all to anyone like that, or relly anyone who is effusively praised by david duke and other white supremacists, neo-nazis, klanmen, and the like

sam harris did choose to do that though. it is sad to see losers like you and the now-banned beefkitty get radicalized into hateful racism and white supremacy and neo-nazism by such obvious charlatans, grifters, and carnival barkers.

i do not hold out much hope for your recoveries either. once you accept the hateful, racist poison you have accepted very few ever stop being hateful racist losers.

take care


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> ummm, what do you think was going on when the people who funded murray's research argued that black people should be shipped back to africa? or when another funder of murray's "research" said jews are "feeble minded"?
> 
> hey, what did charles murray say about the "jews are feeble minded" guy? oh yeah. he said, and i quote, that he is "a biologist who was especially concerned about keeping up the American level of intelligence by suitable immigration policies."
> 
> btw, good job on competely backing away from murray's white supremacist theory of "genetic racial differences". now if you could just get "intellectual thought leader" sam harris to do the same and stop promoting that white supremacist shitbag that'd be great


Murray stated there are differences between groups. Sam Harris said the same thing. I said the same thing in this thread.

None of them has said it is purely genetic and that it makes people inherently better, worse, smarter or dumber. Just that there are differences. You're literally the only one who has said "black people are stupider"...

You've been, and still are, fighting stramen to make yourself look good when no one is claiming what you've said is true.

It makes you look pretty ridiculous.

Both Sam Harris and Charles Murray have _*explicitly *_stated (because it's a fact) that IQ is 60-80% genetic, that IQ tests were created to judge individuals on their merit, and that they should be used to help people in lower socioeconomic statues climb the ladder.



UncleBuck said:


> yeah I bet they stopped being a white supremacy eugenicist organization once those old coots kicked it
> 
> Thanks for confirming that cross burner Charles Murray praised the “Jews are feeble minded” guy


Yeah, Murray is totally against Jew's... that's why his co-author is a hungarian Jew...
*Richard Herrnstein*
*"Despite the authors’ insistence that a genetic contribution to race differences was not central to their argument, this hypothesis dominated the critical discussion of the book, and remains controversial even among scientists who accept their other conclusions"*
...and what does Charles Murray have to say about Jews?

"What accounts for this remarkable record [of Jewish intelligence]? A full answer must call on many characteristics of Jewish culture, but intelligence has to be at the center of the answer. Jews have been found to have an unusually high mean intelligence as measured by IQ tests since the first Jewish samples were tested. (The widely repeated story that Jewish immigrants to this country in the early 20th century tested low on IQ is a canard.) Exactly how high has been difficult to pin down, because Jewish sub-samples in the available surveys are seldom perfectly representative. But it is currently accepted that the mean is somewhere in the range of 107 to 115, with 110 being a plausible compromise."

The IQ mean for the American population is “normed” to be 100, with a standard deviation of 15. If the Jewish mean is 110, then the mathematics of the normal distribution says that the average Jew is at the 75th percentile. Underlying that mean in overall IQ is a consistent pattern on IQ subtests: Jews are only about average on the subtests measuring visuo-spatial skills, but extremely high on subtests that measure verbal and reasoning skills." - Charles Murray

That doesn't seem very anti-semetic to me.... and his co-author is Jewish, so..... you do the math. 

"I begin with the assumption that elevated Jewish intelligence is grounded in genetics. It is no longer seriously disputed that intelligence in _Homo sapiens_ is substantially heritable. In the last two decades, it has also been established that obvious environmental factors such as high income, books in the house, and parental reading to children are not as potent as one might expect. A “good enough” environment is important for the nurture of intellectual potential, but the requirements for “good enough” are not high. Even the very best home environments add only a few points, if that, to a merely okay environment. It is also known that children adopted at birth do not achieve the IQ’s predicted by their parents’ IQ."

Let's read more....


"To put it another way, we have good reason to think that Gentile children raised in Jewish families do not acquire Jewish intelligence. Hence my view that something in the genes explains elevated Jewish IQ. That conclusion is not logically necessary but, given what we know about heritability and environmental effects on intelligence in humans as a species, it is extremely plausible."

*So, on one hand we have Buck claiming to know what Murray thinks, and on the other hand we have copious amounts of literature by Murray that demonstrates the opposite of his claims. Not so hard to figure out who's incorrect.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Murray stated there are differences between groups. Sam Harris said the same thing. I said the same thing in this thread.
> 
> None of them has said it is purely genetic and that it makes people inherently better, worse, smarter or dumber. Just that there are differences. You're literally the only one who has said "black people are stupider"...
> 
> ...


So black people are naturally about 15% dumber than whites and for the most part there’s nothing they can do about it because that’s 60-80% caused by their genetics 

And also don’t dare call you a racist 

You’re a thought leader


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> So black people are naturally about 15% dumber than whites and for the most part there’s nothing they can do about it because that’s 60-80% caused by their genetics
> 
> And also don’t dare call you a racist
> 
> You’re a thought leader


Did you finish high school? You write like someone who never finished high school.

It's _*demonstrable *_that IQ is partially hereditary. That's why kids adopted by geniuses, even with all the nurturing in the world, will generally not reach the IQ of their genius parents. *Proven. Fact.*

There _are _environmental factors as well, as much as 40% - but to assume that genetics have nothing to do with IQ is just dumb.

The APA (you know, scientists) specifically stated that there are differences in groups, and the testing was not biased, but there was not a simple explanation. How are you not grasping this?

You keep saying that "black people are naturally dumb", but you're the only one who has stated that. Murray and Harris never made this conclusion, the fact that you are either demonstrates you're inability to grasp the English language, or that you have a political agenda.

You continually glance over the fact that Charles Murray states that Asians and Jews are, on average, more intelligent than white people. Do I get all butt-hurt knowing that most Asians and Jews are smarter than my the individuals in the "group" I belong to? No, because there's nothing to be upset about.

Murray praises the intelligence of Jewish people over, and over, and over again. Stating their intelligence is demonstrated by IQ testing, as well as an abundance of Jewish people in positions of power, show business, academia, and as Nobel Prize winners. This has never, and will never, be a point of contention - it's a good thing. It means that the people that showed merit made it to positions that require merit. Wow, that's so racist. This also, in no way, shape, or form, means black (or white people for that matter) cannot get to those positions. It's just more likely that an Asian or Jewish person will get there. That's what averages are....

Have you figured out how to do averages yet, and what averages mean? I'll give you a hint, averages mean nothing to the individual - which is where merit should be measured. No one should get a free pass, or be judged based on the "group" they belong to. This was the entire reason for creating things like SAT's and IQ tests.

Buck, you don't like reality that doesn't conform to your world views so you try to prove reality wrong but end up looking like a moron when reality hits back.

Maybe you should acknowledge some of the points in this thread instead of glancing over anything that causes you cognitive dissonance like a spoiled brat throwing a temper tantrum who doesn't want to listen to mommy and daddy. It really lets your Dunning-Kruger show through...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Did you finish high school? You talk like someone who never finished high school.
> 
> It's _*demonstrable *_that IQ is partially hereditary. That's why kids adopted by geniuses, even with all the nurturing in the world, will generally not reach the IQ of their genius parents. *Proven. Fact.*
> 
> ...


so you're saying that you don't think that back people are just naturally dumber than whites

and you're also saying that black people are about 15% dumber than whites and that is 60-80% out of their control. they are just made that way

ok


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> like i said, if someone said that the vast majority of jews were "feeble minded", i would not rely on his organization to fund my "research", and i would not praise him as an "expert biologist" who just wants to keep america intelligent



the same goes for people who say we should ship black people back to africa. i would not want them to fund my "research"
[/quote]

evidence for that funding please? i've asked you several times already for a link you have failed to provide one

the other claims you made were about long dead people and didnt stand up to even cursory inspection




> and if someone did write a book filled with racist junk pseudoscience and was funded by people who want to ship black people back to africa and people who said jews were "feeble minded" and who praised the "jews are feeble minded" guy as an expert biologist who just wants to keep america intelligent, i would not do a fawning interview with that guy
> 
> in fact, i would not do any fawning interviews or give any time at all to anyone like that, or relly anyone who is effusively praised by david duke and other white supremacists, neo-nazis, klanmen, and the like
> 
> ...


i havent even watched the video all i did was come into this thread do a quick fact check on you claims and as usual it turns out your making shit up again

do better with your research and stop crying wolf every time someone doesnt swallow your bullshit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> evidence for that funding please?


you want evidence that cross burner charles murray was bankrolled by the white supremacist eugenicists at the pioneer fund, which was founded by a guy who wanted to ship all black people back to africa?

ok

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=charles+murray+pioneer+fund

oh, did i note that the first president of the pioneer fund was a guy who said the vast majority of jews were feeble minded?

cross burner charles murray called that guy an expert biologist who simply wanted to keep america intelligent


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you want evidence that cross burner charles murray was bankrolled by the white supremacist eugenicists at the pioneer fund, which was founded by a guy who wanted to ship all black people back to africa?


yeah that doesnt show that murray was ever"bankrolled" or that his book was funded by the pioneer fund

at best it shows that some of the people who he got data from at some point in their lives recieved funding from the pioneer fund

one of those things is not like the other one and even then one of those things is not as bad as you claim 

do better with your research......


> ok
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=charles+murray+pioneer+fund
> 
> ...


bolded the bit where you flat out lie

as i said i linked to the pdf where anyone else reading this can get context

i know back around that time Walt disney was a virulent racist but that doesnt mean that modern day disney is the same


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> like i said, if someone said that the vast majority of jews were "feeble minded"


They already do this with Muslims, they have an incredibly high rate of marrying first cousins, which leads to a massive increase in people with low IQ's and a resesive gene-linked diseases.

I'll find you a vid when I am fully awake.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> some of the people who he got data from at some point in their lives recieved funding from the pioneer fund


literally half the footnotes in some chapters are quacks bankrolled by the pioneer fund


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> They already do this with Muslims, they have an incredibly high rate of marrying first cousins, which leads to a massive increase in people with low IQ's and a resesive gene-linked diseases.
> 
> I'll find you a vid when I am fully awake.


oh yeah that sounds valid, send me a youtube video of ben shapiro stating this so i can be sure it's true


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

*"What is called for here is not genocide, the killing off of the population of incompetent cultures. But we do need to think realistically in terms of the 'phasing out' of such peoples.... Evolutionary progress means the extinction of the less competent. To think otherwise is mere sentimentality."*

- richard lynn, pioneer fund

murray personally acknowledged richard lynn and said he benefitted from his advice


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2019)

There are a few studies including one by the BBC... I only saw it recently so I still need to cross check the validity of the claims.
But the shit they said was jaw-dropping. Of course, the people leading this kind discourse is going to be as rightwing as you can get, which means we will all likely put our hands over our ears and go"LA LA LA LA LA".


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> literally half the footnotes in some chapters are quacks bankrolled by the pioneer fund


well done for walking back your claims that murray himself was bankrolled by the pioneer fund

lets get a bit further along your game of "steps to kevin bacon"

which scientist were funded by the pioneer fund?

and was the funding for the research cited in the book or research done at other times in their career?


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2019)

Hope this one isn't too bad... I have to drop off my wife quickly


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Hope this one isn't too bad... I have to drop off my wife quickly


gavin mcinnes is a neo-nazi and joe rogan just plain sucks


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> which scientist were funded by the pioneer fund?


*pseudoscientists

the pioneer fund never did any real science. just junk pseudoscience for their white supremacist dogma


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> *pseudoscientists
> 
> the pioneer fund never did any real science. just junk pseudoscience for their white supremacist dogma


you didnt answer the question buck

which ones were they? what was the funding for?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> you didnt answer the question buck
> 
> which ones were they? what was the funding for?


i dunno all of them but from what i've seen plenty of them were down with nazi style racial purism and had no idea how to do science


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i dunno all of them but from what i've seen plenty of them were down with nazi style racial purism and had no idea how to do science


yeah im not going to take your word for it...

your propensity to lie is off the scale these days

you said


UncleBuck said:


> literally half the footnotes in some chapters are quacks bankrolled by the pioneer fund


now who were they and what data used in the bell curve was funded by the pioneer fund?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah im not going to take your word for it...


OK, then take richard lynn's word for it

*"What is called for here is not genocide, the killing off of the population of incompetent cultures. But we do need to think realistically in terms of the 'phasing out' of such peoples.... Evolutionary progress means the extinction of the less competent. To think otherwise is mere sentimentality."*

*- richard lynn, pioneer fund*


murray personally acknowledged richard lynn and said his book benefitted from his advice


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> gavin mcinnes is a neo-nazi and joe rogan just plain sucks


Let's assume that is true.... but what about what they said...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Let's assume that is true.... but what about what they said...


i don't watch videos of anthropomorphic trash


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2019)

"LA LA LA LA LA".


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> "LA LA LA LA LA".


it is best not to give fascists any sort of an audience


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2019)

The guy had all the qualities of a supremacist arsehole, I'd give you that.
Maybe I should look up the stuff he talked about, and then try to find sources, maybe we can look at those without becoming anti-intellectual.

Got a lot on my fork today... maybe a bit later.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Maybe I should look up the stuff he talked about, and then try to find sources, maybe we can look at those without becoming anti-intellectual..


it's not anti-intellectual to deny fanatical racists an audience

sources would be nice though


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 15, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> it is best not to give fascists any sort of an audience


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

You think Joe Rogan is a fascist? Do you even read what you write?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 15, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> You think Joe Rogan is a fascist? Do you even read what you write?


doesn't he have neo-nazi gavin mcinnes his show for friendly chit chats?


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> doesn't he have neo-nazi gavin mcinnes his show for friendly chit chats?


I'm not one of your idiot friends or spouse that's impressed with your mediocre mind.

Begging the question on one of the principals of your argument and combining it with with a principal that, by default attempts to elicits a "yes" response is for children who cannot defend their statement.

McInnies is an idiot, and probably actually is racist, but that doesn't make him a neo-nazi and your idiotic attempt to get a yes answer to both propositions in one fell swoop, is as simple as you and rather boring.

Joe Rogan interviewed a person, he didn't say he accepts his views.

Stop pretending talking to someone endorses their views, or has anything to do with the interviewers ideology.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> I'm not one of your idiot friends or spouse that's impressed with your mediocre mind.
> 
> Begging the question on one of the principals of your argument and combining it with with a principal that, by default attempts to elicits a "yes" response is for children who cannot defend their statement.
> 
> ...


if i had a radio show i would not host racists or nazis and legitimize their hateful ideology 

would you?


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> if i had a radio show i would not host racists or nazis and legitimize their hateful ideology
> 
> would you?


No one cares what you'd do.

...and you're doing it again. Having someone on a talk show does not legitimize their ideology. You don't get to claim it does, while begging the question on another premise in order to get the answers you want.

Did Joe Rogan ever say, "I agree with you on your Nazi ideology", hint that he agreed with Nazi ideology, or agree with anything racist that McInnes said? That's how you determine what Joe Rogan believes, not by the fact that he spoke with someone whom you disagree with.

No one thinks you're smart or quick-witted for repeatedly trying to pull the same tired-ass nonsense. The "everything I don't like is racist", shtick is boring and so are you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> No one cares what you'd do.
> 
> ...and you're doing it again. Having someone on a talk show does not legitimize their ideology. You don't get to claim it does, while begging the question on another premise in order to get the answers you want.
> 
> ...


if someone was leading neo-nazi paramilitary militias around and beating innocent civilians in the streets while blatantly spreading neo-nazi propaganda i definitely would not host them. that would legitimize their ideology


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> if someone was leading neo-nazi paramilitary militias around and beating innocent civilians in the streets while blatantly spreading neo-nazi propaganda i definitely would not host them. that would legitimize their ideology


"Me Buck. Me no like McInnes. Rogan talk to bad man, that mean Rogan bad man."


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 16, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> "Me Buck. Me no like McInnes. Rogan talk to bad man, that mean Rogan bad man."


mcinnes is indeed a nazi who blatantly professes white supremacy so yes, joe rogan is very bad for giving him an audience


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh, Buck... you're such an intellectual coward.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Oh, Buck... you're such an intellectual coward.


i should write a book about how makeup is an invitation to sexually harass women and then i'll be an intellectual


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 18, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i should write a book about how makeup is an invitation to sexually harass women and then i'll be an intellectual


Don't kid yourself; having intellect is what makes you an intellectual.

Clearly the video has shut you up about Joe Rogan supporting nazi's, so at least you've smartened up about that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Don't kid yourself; having intellect is what makes you an intellectual.
> 
> Clearly the video has shut you up about Joe Rogan supporting nazi's, so at least you've smartened up about that.


Joe Rohan supports nazis by putting nazis like Gavin mcinnes on his show and giving them an audience 

No one with an intellect thinks makeup is an invitation to sexual harassment. You’re confusing misogyny with intellect because you’re very dumb


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 19, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Joe Rohan supports nazis by putting nazis like Gavin mcinnes on his show and giving them an audience


Gavin McInnes isn't a Nazi, so Joe Rogan isn't supporting Nazi's. It's that simple.


> No one with an intellect thinks makeup is an invitation to sexual harassment. You’re confusing misogyny with intellect because you’re very dumb


No one said it's an invitation, except you... because you're a giant, sweaty, dumb-ass with a grade 7 education equivalent. Peterson said he thought it might be one of the reasons it happens in the workplace, not that it was an invitation.

Another strawman attack by a weak minded simpleton trying to come across as having more than an 80 IQ when it's a futile exercise.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Gavin McInnes isn't a Nazi, so Joe Rogan isn't supporting Nazi's. It's that simple.


the guy who organized the neo-nazi rally in charlottesville was a member of his neo-nazi paramilitary militia group

he's a nazi



wellthatwasfun said:


> No one said it's an invitation, except you... because you're a giant, sweaty, dumb-ass with a grade 7 education equivalent. Peterson said he thought it might be one of the reasons it happens in the workplace, not that it was an invitation.


he said that women who wore makeup and expected not to be sexually harassed were hypocrites


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2019)

sieg heiling because he's totally not a nazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2019)

hosting the guy whose neo-nazi rally broke out into torchlit mobs chanting "jews will not replace us" and beating black men half to death and driving cars into crowds of anti-nazi protesters, killing heather heyer

ya know, because he's not a nazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2019)

hosting neo-nazi richard spencer, who leads his followers into chanting "sieg heil", because ya know...not a nazi or anything


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 20, 2019)

If Richard Spencer and Gavin McInnes were agreeing about the topic of white supremacy or Nazi-ism, I'd say that's pretty damming for McInnes, and I'd change my stance. 

Jason Kessler I don't know anything about, but if he started the Charlottesville rally, he's a racist piece of shit.

None of this says anything about Joe Rogan, and certainly doesn't show he has any white supremacist, or racists stances. Look at the diversity of the people on the JRE.

Get a fucking clue.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> If Richard Spencer and Gavin McInnes were agreeing about the topic of white supremacy or Nazi-ism, I'd say that's pretty damming for McInnes, and I'd change my stance.
> 
> Jason Kessler I don't know anything about, but if he started the Charlottesville rally, he's a racist piece of shit.
> 
> ...


Gavin mcinnes is a sieg heiling piece of shit nazi. He had the guy who organized the deadly neo nazi Charlottesville march on his show 4 times. Same withavowed nazi Richard spencer. They were not adversarial interviews either, he hosts nazis to give them an audience

Gavin mcinnes is a nazi

Joe Rogan supports nazis


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 20, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Gavin mcinnes is a sieg heiling piece of shit nazi. He had the guy who organized the deadly neo nazi Charlottesville march on his show 4 times. Same withavowed nazi Richard spencer. They were not adversarial interviews either, he hosts nazis to give them an audience
> 
> Gavin mcinnes is a nazi
> 
> Joe Rogan supports nazis


LOL! The logic skillz on this one.... BWAHAHAHA

Bleach is mostly water, we are mostly water, therefore we are bleach. 

Dumb ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 20, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> LOL! The logic skillz on this one.... BWAHAHAHA
> 
> Bleach is mostly water, we are mostly water, therefore we are bleach.
> 
> Dumb ass.


If you host nazis on your show for a friendly chit chat you are supporting nazis

You don’t need much of an intellect to figure that one out 

But kudos on trying to rebrand bigotry and racism and literal nazism as “intellectual philosophy”

It doesn’t work though because everyone sees the vile racist, sexist, bigoted shit you guys are spewing and are disgusted by it


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 21, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> If you host nazis on your show for a friendly chit chat you are supporting nazis
> 
> You don’t need much of an intellect to figure that one out
> 
> ...


Your inability to pick out your own idiotic logical fallacies, and your repeated attempts to argue based on them speaks volumes about you, and your lack of skill and intellect.

Joe Rogan had McInnes on the show in 2016 and he knew him as_* the co-founder of vice.*_ It's in the video, dumb ass. Doesn't take much intellect to watch a video from the actual source, e.g. Joe Rogan and there's a 2:55:00 long video, so no need to guess or make claims about what they said when anyone can watch it and clearly see Joe Rogan isn't endorsing anything racist whatsoever.

What did McInnes and Rogan talk about during the interview? I'll give you one guess as to what WASN'T talked about; racist shit because Joe Rogan isn't racist and wouldn't stand for that on his show.

Gavin McInnes is not part of the intellectual Dark web. So, no nothing is being rebranded and I don't care for Gavin McInnes or his stance on virtually anything regardless. At this point, I'm just correcting you as I would correct anyone with borderline retarded claims presented without justification.



Where is Gavin McInnes on this list? I'll wait. 

P.S. did you notice how many Jewish people are on this list? 6/14.... kind weird for people who supposedly support "literal nazi's", no? Seems more likely you don't know what the fuck you're talking about and are purposeful misrepresenting people's views to avoid your own cognitive dissonance. We all know smart people like you have the trait avoiding evidence that doesn't conform to their worldview because they'd rather double-down on the stupid, factually incorrect, shit they've already said. That's the mark of a high intellect, right? LOL

If everyone thought Peterson and Joe Rogan were vile pieces of sexist bigoted shit, why would Joe Rogan have the most popular podcast in the world, while being an incredibly successful stand-up comedian and receiving Netflix specials; and why is Peterson considered the most influential academic in the world, and a NYT Best-selling author who is constantly on primetime TV?

Why do they both have massive audiences on both the left-wing and right-wing?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 21, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Your inability to pick out your own idiotic logical fallacies, and your repeated attempts to argue based on them speaks volumes about you, and your lack of skill and intellect.
> 
> Joe Rogan had McInnes on the show in 2016 and he knew him as_* the co-founder of vice.*_ It's in the video, dumb ass. Doesn't take much intellect to watch a video from the actual source, e.g. Joe Rogan and there's a 2:55:00 long video, so no need to guess or make claims about what they said when anyone can watch it and clearly see Joe Rogan isn't endorsing anything racist whatsoever.
> 
> ...



If you host nazis on your show for a friendly chit chat you are supporting nazis

You don’t need much of an intellect to figure that one out 

gavin mcinnes is a nazi, so joe rogan supports nazis because he had him on his show

nice meltdown, nazi


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> If you host nazis on your show for a friendly chit chat you are supporting nazis
> 
> You don’t need much of an intellect to figure that one out
> 
> ...


Meltdown? Are you illiterate on top of stupid? lol

Nazi's are National Socialist's that put Jewish people in gas chambers. You are dumb.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 23, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> Meltdown? Are you illiterate on top of stupid? lol
> 
> Nazi's are National Socialist's that put Jewish people in gas chambers. You are dumb.


the guy that organized the nazi march in charlottesville was on mcinnes show like 4 times. same with that richard spencer guy who advocates for racial cleansing. mcinnes gave those nazis friendly interviews, but only because he is a nazi too. has his own nazi paramilitary group and everything

joe rogan should not do friendly chit chats with nazis like that. that supports nazis


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 25, 2019)

So by association, because McInnes (who is an asshole) talked to racist pieces of shit, and Joe Rogan talked to McInnes, that makes Joe Rogan equally racist as the people that the person he talked to, also talked to. Right.....

Tell us again how you have 150+ IQ and build decks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> So by association, because McInnes (who is an asshole) talked to racist pieces of shit, and Joe Rogan talked to McInnes, that makes Joe Rogan equally racist as the people that the person he talked to, also talked to. Right.....
> 
> Tell us again how you have 150+ IQ and build decks.


Mcinnes is a nazi 

Rogan hosted a Nazi 

It’s straightforward


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> So by association, because McInnes (who is an asshole) talked to racist pieces of shit, and Joe Rogan talked to McInnes, that makes Joe Rogan equally racist as the people that the person he talked to, also talked to. Right.....
> 
> Tell us again how you have 150+ IQ and build decks.


its even better than that rogan did his last interview with mcinnes in feb 2017. 

bucks blaming rogan for crap that happened after feb 2017. 

he did the same for peterson interview with mcinnes oct 2016

when pushed for evidence buck doctored lots of quotes by removing the dates from them

oh and he also found an obscure quote from an opinion piece back in 2004

anyway ask buck what nazi stuff mcinnes had done prior to feb 2017......


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> its even better than that rogan did his last interview with mcinnes in feb 2017.
> 
> bucks blaming rogan for crap that happened after feb 2017.
> 
> ...


How lame is it that you got radicalized into full blown nazism by Ben Shapiro youtube videos?

you have got to be the most pathetic person i've ever seen in my life


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> How lame is it that you got radicalized into full blown nazism by Ben Shapiro youtube videos?
> 
> you have got to be the most pathetic person i've ever seen in my life


i dont watch ben shapiro...

keep trying buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> i dont watch ben shapiro...
> 
> keep trying buck


you literally argue that black people are 15% dumber than whites and that for the most part (60-80%) this cannot be helped at all


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you literally argue that black people are 15% dumber than whites and that for the most part (60-80%) this cannot be helped at all


bullshit

the stink of desperation wafts from your post buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> bullshit
> 
> the stink of desperation wafts from your post buck


I can literally quote you and beefkitty saying this you dumb nazi


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


>



@UncleBuck you should listen to this interview instead of passing shallow judgement. They are talking about what’s wrong with you and your perspective. And they are correct.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I can *literally* quote you and beefkitty saying this you dumb *nazi*


go ahead *"literally" *quote me saying the below


UncleBuck said:


> you *literally* argue that black people are 15% dumber than whites and that for the most part (60-80%) this cannot be helped at all


i remember you calling harris a "*literal*" *nazi* for having an interview with murray who you also call a "*literal"* *nazi*

i also think you very much over use the words "*literal*" and "*nazi"
*
anyway buck whilst your looking for that how abouts you show all the *nazi* stuff mcinnes did before the rogan interview in feb 2017.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> @UncleBuck you should listen to this interview instead of passing shallow judgement. They are talking about what’s wrong with you and your perspective. And they are correct.


Why would I listen to a nazi?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> go ahead *"literally" *quote me saying the below
> 
> i remember you calling harris a "*literal*" *nazi* for having an interview with murray who you also call a "*literal"* *nazi*
> 
> ...


So is beefkitty wrong?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Why would I listen to a nazi?



You are highly confused about what a nazi is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You are highly confused about what a nazi is.


Was the guy who organized the Charlottesville torchlit march a nazi?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I can literally quote you
> 
> 
> UncleBuck said:
> ...


im not his keeper....

now you facist nazi scum why dont you back up what you said...?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> im not his keeper....
> 
> now you facist nazi scum why dont you back up what you said...?


What’s a facist?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Was the guy who organized the Charlottesville torchlit march a nazi?



Of course. But that doesnt make everyone who was there one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Of course. But that doesnt make everyone who was there one.


Who was in the torchlit nazi march but wasn’t a nazi?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Who was in the torchlit nazi march but wasn’t a nazi?



I said everyone there. I didnt specify the marchers. 

Your misdirection is unwarranted and ineffective. 

Watch the rogan vid. He is much more grounded in reality than you. His show is much better than yours too.

For someone with such a strong personality. Why do you want to stamp out individualism?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I said everyone there. I didnt specify the marchers.
> 
> Your misdirection is unwarranted and ineffective.
> 
> ...


How can someone participate in a torchlit nazi march without being a nazi?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> What’s a facist?


best you've got nazi?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> best you've got nazi?


No, but your inability to spell simple words is amusing

So beefkitty is right?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> How can someone participate in a torchlit nazi march without being a nazi?



Why do you only talk in circles?

I guess its easier to never learn anything new that way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Why do you only talk in circles?
> 
> I guess its easier to never learn anything new that way.


You said there were people in the torchlit nazi march who weren’t nazis

I’m asking who


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> No, but your inability to spell simple words is amusing
> 
> So beefkitty is right?


i dont think it is right to give a platform to bigoted nazi like your self

i feel it promotes your bigotry.

come back if you ever lose your nazi authoritarian ego rush


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Why do you only talk in circles?
> 
> I guess its easier to never learn anything new that way.


its a game of whack a mole with him

no single one of his points stand up to any scrutiny 

so he quickly switches back and forth so never has to stand by his bullshit

its a known nazi tactic he's playing here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> its a game of whack a mole with him
> 
> no single one of his points stand up to any scrutiny
> 
> ...


Beefkitty says black people are 15% dumber than whites and for the most part this can’t be helped because it’s 60-80% in their genes

Is he right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> i dont think it is right to give a platform to bigoted nazi like your self
> 
> i feel it promotes your bigotry.
> 
> come back if you ever lose your nazi authoritarian ego rush


You sound upset ya dumb nazi


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Beefkitty says black people are 15% dumber than whites and for the most part this can’t be helped because it’s 60-80% in their genes
> 
> Is he right?


not interested in giving you a platform nazi


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> its a game of whack a mole with him
> 
> no single one of his points stand up to any scrutiny
> 
> ...



Its not a nazi tactic. Its a politician/lawyer/ liar tactic.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You said there were people in the torchlit nazi march who weren’t nazis
> 
> I’m asking who



No I didnt. You always fall back on lying. 

When did you decide squashing individuality on a weed site was a good idea?

Try speaking for yourself and listening to others for a change.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No I didnt. You always fall back on lying.
> 
> When did you decide squashing individuality on a weed site was a good idea?
> 
> Try speaking for yourself and listening to others for a change.


You said “that doesn’t make everyone who was there a nazi”

So who was at the torchlit nazi march but wasn’t a nazi?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Its not a nazi tactic. Its a politician/lawyer/ liar tactic.


he repeats the lie over and over till he gets pulled up on it

he then plays whack a mole doing the same again and again till hey gets back to the beginning 

If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it
joseph goebbels


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> he repeats the lie over and over till he gets pulled up on it
> 
> he then plays whack a mole doing the same again and again till hey gets back to the beginning
> 
> ...


So is beefkitty right or wrong?

Simple question


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> So is beefkitty right or wrong?





UncleBuck said:


> I can literally quote you
> 
> 
> ginjawarrior said:
> ...


i am not their keeper

now again nazi scum i am not going to give you a platform untill you lose your nazi authoritarian ego rush


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4271482



Are you really too dumb to get the point?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Are you really too dumb to get the point?


Your point was that not everyone at a nazi march was a nazi

I asking who


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> i am not their keeper
> 
> now again nazi scum i am not going to give you a platform untill you lose your nazi authoritarian ego rush


So Sam Harris and beefkitty are wrong?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Your point was that not everyone at a nazi march was a nazi
> 
> I asking who



Oh well. Silly to try talking to “your kind”. Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Oh well. Silly to try talking to “your kind”. Lol


Sorry you can’t answer a simple question about your own statement 

Dumb nazi


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Sorry you can’t answer a simple question about your own statement
> 
> Dumb nazi



At least you can pat yourself on the back for getting the last ignorant word in. 

You are the one who avoided answering the original comment. 

Shame you think you accomplish anything but advancing hysterical behavior and hate. 

You should watch and listen carefully to the rogan video. 

We know you wont. You are a dishonest person all around.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> At least you can pat yourself on the back for getting the last ignorant word in.
> 
> You are the one who avoided answering the original comment.
> 
> ...


So who was in the torchlit nazi march but wasn’t a nazi?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

peterson gives up patreon account that had been giving him 80,000$ a month

all in the name of freedom of speech.

got some courage there....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> peterson gives up patreon account that had been giving him 80,000$ a month
> 
> all in the name of freedom of speech.
> 
> got some courage there....


Are women who wear makeup at work and don’t want to be sexually harassed hypocrites?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> At least you can pat yourself on the back for getting the last ignorant word in.
> 
> You are the one who avoided answering the original comment.
> 
> ...


nazi like him will never give an honest discussion 

just let him howl at the moon


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> nazi like him will never give an honest discussion
> 
> just let him howl at the moon


Methigan said there were people in the torchlit nazi march who weren’t nazis

Do you agree?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Methigan said there were people in the torchlit nazi march who weren’t nazis
> 
> Do you agree?


I said at not in. 

No one but you and your socks cares about your current fantasy topic. 

Without you there would be actual discussions in here. 

Watch the video. Its about you and what you are doing. And how wrong it is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I said at not in.
> 
> No one but you and your socks cares about your current fantasy topic.
> 
> ...


So who was at the torchlit nazi march but wasn’t a nazi?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> What was said is that on average, black people test lower in IQ that white people. White people test lower than Asian, and Asians test lower that Jewish people. This is *ON AVERAGE. *It says nothing about individuals, you witless troglodyte.
> 
> The reasoning behind why these results occur isn't clear. There is no clear cut evidence that says it's 100% genetic _*OR*_ environmental, so more testing and research is warranted.
> 
> ...


you said black people are 15% dumber than whites and that they're mostly helpless to do anything about it because it's 60-80% genetic

it's such a putrid heap of racist bullshit that not even your fellow nazis will stand behind you on it

LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> I never said that


huh



wellthatwasfun said:


> IQ is 60-80% genetic.


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> huh


I didn't say black people were dumber than white people.

Only you have said that based on your complete lack of understanding averages.

I did say IQ is 60-80% genetic, because there are numerous peer-reviewed studies that show it to be true. This is not *my* claim, it's based on science.


The heritability of IQ for adults is between 57% and 73%[6]with some more-recent estimates as high as 80%[7]and 86%.[8]Genome-wide association studies have identified inherited genome sequence differences that account for 20% of the 50% of the genetic variation that contributes to heritability.[9]IQ goes from being weakly correlated with genetics, for children, to being strongly correlated with genetics for late teens and adults. The heritability of IQ increases with age and reaches an asymptote at 18–20 years of age and continues at that level well into adulthood. This phenomenon is known as the* Wilson Effect*.[10]Recent studies suggest that family and parenting characteristics are not significant contributors to variation in IQ scores;[11]however, poor prenatal environment, malnutrition and disease can have deleterious effects.[12][13]


(Table 2, "Verbal Ability", "Adult participants") Bouchard, Thomas J., and Matt McGue. "Genetic and environmental influences on human psychological differences." Developmental Neurobiology 54.1 (2003): 4-45.

Plomin, Robert, and Ian J. Deary. "Genetics and intelligence differences: five special findings." Molecular psychiatry 20.1 (2015): 98-108.

Panizzon, Matthew S., et al. "Genetic and environmental influences on general cognitive ability: Is g a valid latent construct?." Intelligence 43 (2014): 65-76.

Bouchard, Thomas J. (2013). "The Wilson Effect: The Increase in Heritability of IQ With Age"._Twin Research and Human Genetics_.*16*(5): 923–930.doi:10.1017/thg.2013.54.ISSN1832-4274.PMID23919982.

Beaver, KM. (2014). "A closer look at the role of parenting-related influences on verbal intelligence over the life course: Results from an adoption-based research design"._Intelligence_.*46*: 179–187.doi:10.1016/j.intell.2014.06.002.

I hope you're wearing your helmet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> I didn't say black people were dumber than white people.


huh



wellthatwasfun said:


> Yes, IQ testing is valid and the valid IQ testing they did found that there was a difference of one standard deviation between blacks and whites


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> IQ testing and SAT scores should not be used for eugenics, or to label entire groups of people as averages are not indicative of individual merit.


tell that to the white supremacist eugenicists who funded the racist pseudoscience you've decided must be defended at all costs

"What is called for here is not genocide, the killing off of the population of incompetent cultures. But we do need to think realistically in terms of the 'phasing out' of such peoples.... Evolutionary progress means the extinction of the less competent. To think otherwise is mere sentimentality." - richard lynn

(Murray and Herrnstein wrote in the acknowledgements that _The Bell Curve_ "benefited especially from the advice of" a Pioneer Fund eugenicist named Richard Lynn)

anyhoo, have fun defending your racist pseudoscience, ya dumb nazi


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> tell that to the white supremacist eugenicists who funded the racist pseudoscience you've decided must be defended at all costs


the ones who we already found out were dead long before murray started his book


> "What is called for here is not genocide, the killing off of the population of incompetent cultures. But we do need to think realistically in terms of the 'phasing out' of such peoples.... Evolutionary progress means the extinction of the less competent. To think otherwise is mere sentimentality." - richard lynn


i've found the source of that oft repeated quote by you

it turns out richard lyn was reviewing a book by raymond cattel



> *Richard Lynn, "Review: A New Morality from Science: Beyondism." by R.B. Cattell. Pergamon Press, New York, 1972. Pages xvii and 482. Irish Journal of Psychology 2 #3 (Winter 1974).*
> A new book by Professor Cattell is always an exciting occasion, for his is certainly one of the most brilliant of contemporary psychologists. Before he was thirty he had devised the culture-free intelligence test and worked out a statistical technique for measuring the decline of the British national intelligence. Later he formulated the double g theory of fluid and crystallised intelligence and designed the world famous 16PF. And now we have his latest work: Beyondism. (205/6)
> 
> Beyondism! Whatever is it? It is a new system of ethics designed to bring about the improvement of the human species. We need a new system of ethics, Cattell begins by telling us, because the old ethics based on religion is so clearly breaking down throughout the world. The new ethics of Beyondism is based not on religion but on science. Its objective is the improvement of the human beings and society: a better world. The means of brining about this lie in the application of Darwin's law of evolution. (206)
> ...


https://ferris-pages.org/ISAR/bios/Cattell/lynn.htm


----------



## wellthatwasfun (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> tell that to the white supremacist eugenicists who funded the racist pseudoscience you've decided must be defended at all costs


There is no cost. lol

I'm just correcting you, ya big sweaty dumb ass.



> "What is called for here is not genocide, the killing off of the population of incompetent cultures. But we do need to think realistically in terms of the 'phasing out' of such peoples.... Evolutionary progress means the extinction of the less competent. To think otherwise is mere sentimentality." - richard lynn


I don't care about Richard Lynn. He has never come up in discussion, and you're trying to play guilty by association, but no one is having any of it.



> (Murray and Herrnstein wrote in the acknowledgements that _The Bell Curve_ "benefited especially from the advice of" a Pioneer Fund eugenicist named Richard Lynn)
> 
> anyhoo, have fun defending your racist pseudoscience, ya dumb nazi


Still demonstrating you have no idea what a nazi is. Awesome. Double down on the stupid again. You're puitting on quite the show!

As for the "pseudoscience" claim, you mean _*science *_supported by many sources, and organizations including the APA and dozens of scholars.

None of this has anything to do with the "intellectual dark web".



^^ Looks like 6 Jews, 2 ex-muslims, some random academics and Joe Rogan. lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

wellthatwasfun said:


> There is no cost. lol
> 
> I'm just correcting you, ya big sweaty dumb ass.
> 
> ...


The APA in no way supports the racist pseudoscience in your nazi nooks


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> it turns out richard lyn was reviewing a book by raymond cattel


so lynn, who is clearly in favor of ethnic cleansing, was praising some other nazi's book, but cross burner charles murray "benefitted especially from the advice of" ethnic cleanser richard lynn in his nazi book too. got it

not really helping your case here.

you might want to switch over to nazi apologia again and remind us that we would have no idea how long it takes to freeze a jew without the scientific advances of the nazi regime.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> so lynn, who is clearly in favor of ethnic cleansing, was praising some other nazi's book, but cross burner charles murray "benefitted especially from the advice of" ethnic cleanser richard lynn in his nazi book too. got it
> 
> not really helping your case here.
> 
> you might want to switch over to nazi apologia again and remind us that we would have no idea how long it takes to freeze a jew without the scientific advances of the nazi regime.


bucks guilt by association (six steps to kevin bacon)

sam harris is a nazi because he did interview with murray

murray is a nazi because he spoke with lyn

lyn is a nazi because he reviewed a book by cattel

add in bullshit and misrepresentation on every step....

your a fucking weak arse liar buck

no ones buying your fascist bullshit here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> bucks guilt by association (six steps to kevin bacon)
> 
> sam harris is a nazi because he did interview with murray
> 
> ...


Lynn praises ethnic cleansing 

Murray praised the ethnic cleanser

Sam Harris praises them both

Pretty straightforward


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Lynn praises ethnic cleansing
> 
> 
> Murray praised the ethnic cleanser
> ...


nope

nope 

and nope...

and all of that rests on the shoulders of your bullshit idea that you should never ever talk to anyone who doesnt follow your fucked up reactionary political views

you can sit in your own echo chamber and keep spoon feeding yourself this bullshit all you want

but we arent buying it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> nope
> 
> nope
> 
> ...


Whose we? You and a couple dumb nazis?

Lynn praises ethnic cleansing 

You can’t refute that


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Whose we? You and a couple dumb nazis?
> 
> Lynn praises ethnic cleansing
> 
> You can’t refute that


not any by any definition that ive seen....

Ethnic cleansing
*Description*
Ethnic cleansing is the systematic forced removal of ethnic or racial groups from a given territory by a more powerful ethnic group, often with the intent of making it ethnically homogeneous. The forces applied may be various forms of forced migration, intimidation, as well as genocide and genocidal rape.Wikipedia


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> not any by any definition that ive seen....
> 
> Ethnic cleansing
> *Description*
> Ethnic cleansing is the systematic forced removal of ethnic or racial groups from a given territory by a more powerful ethnic group, often with the intent of making it ethnically homogeneous. The forces applied may be various forms of forced migration, intimidation, as well as genocide and genocidal rape.Wikipedia


Phasing out the less competent isn’t ethnic cleansing!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Phasing out the less competent isn’t ethnic cleansing!


Ethnic cleansing is the *systematic forced* removal of ethnic or racial groups

the book that lyn reviewed didnt look to be talking about forced systematic removal

it was saying to let them stand on their own 2 feet or to fail on their own

doing nothing is not ethnic cleansing by any definition


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> Ethnic cleansing is the *systematic forced* removal of ethnic or racial groups
> 
> the book that lyn reviewed didnt look to be talking about forced systematic removal
> 
> ...


Non systematically phasing out the less competent cultures here, can’t send me to The Hague


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Non systematically phasing out the less competent cultures here, can’t send me to The Hague


yeah its very hard to charge someone with doing nothing

as it meets none of the criteria of "ethnic cleansing"


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah its very hard to charge someone with doing nothing
> 
> as it meets none of the criteria of "ethnic cleansing"


Yeah phasing out the less competent cultures is never a bad thing if you’re a nazi


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Yeah phasing out the less competent cultures is never a bad thing if you’re a nazi


either way.. you can keep the pretense up that expecting civilizations to stand on their own 2 feet is "ethnic cleansing"

but that doesnt change the fact that this thread isnt about lyn or the book he reviewed 

and the only reason we're talking about it is your bullshit game of keving bacon to call harris a nazi


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> either way.. you can keep the pretense up that expecting civilizations to stand on their own 2 feet is "ethnic cleansing"
> 
> but that doesnt change the fact that this thread isnt about lyn or the book he reviewed
> 
> and the only reason we're talking about it is your bullshit game of keving bacon to call harris a nazi


I wouldn’t defend the phasing out out of less competent cultures on holocaust Remembrance Day but im not a nazi


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I wouldn’t defend the phasing out out of less competent cultures on holocaust Remembrance Day but im not a nazi


i think its disgusting that you use the jewish dead in your bullshit...

letting nature takes its course is nothing like the* systematic forced removal* the nazi used against the jews


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> i think its disgusting that you use the jewish dead in your bullshit...
> 
> letting nature takes its course is nothing like the* systematic forced removal* the nazi used against the jews


You’d have made an outstanding nazi


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> You’d have made an outstanding nazi


your well on the way to becoming a fascist jackboot yourself buck

pointing out something does not meet any criteria from "ethnic cleansing" does not a nazi make

you lessen the deaths of everyone killed by the nazi by even suggesting it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> your well on the way to becoming a fascist jackboot yourself buck
> 
> pointing out something does not meet any criteria from "ethnic cleansing" does not a nazi make
> 
> you lessen the deaths of everyone killed by the nazi by even suggesting it


"how dare you compare me to a nazi for defending the idea of phasing out cultures who i deem to be less competent!"


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> "how dare you compare me to a nazi for defending the idea of phasing out cultures who i deem to be less competent!"


using proper definitions of things is the corner stone of proper discourse




UncleBuck said:


> Whose we? You and a couple dumb nazis?
> 
> Lynn praises ethnic cleansing
> 
> You can’t refute that





ginjawarrior said:


> not any by any definition that ive seen....
> 
> Ethnic cleansing
> *Description*
> Ethnic cleansing is the systematic forced removal of ethnic or racial groups from a given territory by a more powerful ethnic group, often with the intent of making it ethnically homogeneous. The forces applied may be various forms of forced migration, intimidation, as well as genocide and genocidal rape.Wikipedia


you can moan and scream all you want but it is not ethnic cleansing

it also has got fuck all to do with sam harris you dishonest little jackboot wanna be


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> using proper definitions of things is the corner stone of proper discourse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always important to use proper discourse when discussing the less competent cultures you want to phase out


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jan 27, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Always important to use proper discourse when discussing the less competent cultures you want to phase out


re read the entire thing. he suggests doing nothing

literally nothing to "phase out" if they dont stand on their own 2 feet then its down to them and nature

what sort of fuckwit are you to confuse that with

*systematic forcefull removal??*

doesnt matter how many threads you chase me through your still wrong


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 27, 2019)

ginjawarrior said:


> re read the entire thing. he suggests doing nothing
> 
> literally nothing to "phase out" if they dont stand on their own 2 feet then its down to them and nature
> 
> ...


Yeah, no way the Nazis thought the same thing


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


>


Hey did ya catch intellectual thought leader candace owens defending hitler?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 9, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey did ya catch intellectual thought leader candace owens defending hitler?


No, and no one should defend Hitler; he's a piece of shit.... and she's not part of the intellectual dark web so why should I give a fuck?

For your reference;

 

Trying to generate some more outrage about unrelated things? Half-wit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> she's not part of the intellectual dark web


really?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 9, 2019)

she seems to spend an awful lot of time hanging out with your "intellectual thought leaders!" (nazis) for someone who is not herself an "intellectual thought leader" (nazi)

say, what are your thoughts on phasing out cultures you deem less competent? and how was your ban, nazi boi?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> The weasel who cried Nazi.... lol
> 
> She's not part of the intellectual dark web, and the people who are certainly aren't nazi's.
> 
> ...


didn't you morons used to try to say milo couldn't be a nazi because he was jewish (before you guys stopped defending him after realizing he was a pedophile)?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> I've never defended Milo, and certainly never liked the guy. So go away with your bullshit.
> 
> He is not, never has been, and never will be, part of the intellectual dark web. Your point is moot, and you're an imbecile.


I’ll take your avoidance as a yes


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 11, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> I’ll take your avoidance as a yes


Stupid, _*and*_ illiterate. Do you get your mom to read posts to you? Did she miss the part where I answered?

...I said "I never defended Milo".

I'll take your avoidance to my question of, "where is she on this list?" as acceptance that you're a complete and utter failure at life and are incapable of even mild rational thought.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 11, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Stupid, _*and*_ illiterate. Do you get your mom to read posts to you? Did she miss the part where I answered?
> 
> ...I said "I never defended Milo".
> 
> I'll take your avoidance to my question of, "where is she on this list?" as acceptance that you're a complete and utter failure at life and are incapable of even mild rational thought.


But milo is a Jew, so what’s with his nazi iron crosses and sieg heiling?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> But milo is a Jew, so what’s with his nazi iron crosses and sieg heiling?


He's not Jewish for starters.... but he is a fucking idiot. So who knows. 

*In two seconds I found out his real name is Milo Hanrahan. 
*
You silly, silly incompetent. 

Lighten up bud, you're fuckin' 10 ply.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> He's not Jewish for starters.... but he is a fucking idiot. So who knows.
> 
> *In two seconds I found out his real name is Milo Hanrahan.
> *
> ...


he calls himself jewish though so he can't be a nazi


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 13, 2019)

He's a practicing Catholic. His grandmother was Jewish. You really can't get anything right, can you?

Does your family tree branch? Is your condition from sister fucking, or are you just naturally talented at being an idiot?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> He's a practicing Catholic. His grandmother was Jewish. You really can't get anything right, can you?
> 
> Does your family tree branch? Is your condition from sister fucking, or are you just naturally talented at being an idiot?


He literally calls himself a Jew


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 15, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> He literally calls himself a Jew


He's 1/4 Jewish heritage, and a practicing Catholic... and 100% moron.... I guess you guys have that in common.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 15, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> He's 1/4 Jewish heritage, and a practicing Catholic... and 100% moron.... I guess you guys have that in common.


how can he be a nazi leading sieg heils and wearing iron crosses if he is jewish?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2019)

https://samharris.org/podcasts/144-conquering-hate/

Such bad people.... wow....


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 16, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> He's not religiously Jewish, he's 1/4 ethnically Jewish.... and a practicing Catholic, just like Hitler.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the people on the intellectual dark webpage - and those folks don't "Seig Heil", so your point is moot and nonsensical just like you.
> 
> ...


i get that you want to give up on the idea just because someone says they are jewish it precludes them from being a nazi. it's as stupid as saying youre not racist just because you once had a black co-worker

if you want we can get back to discussing how sam harris had a cross burner on his show and promoted said cross burner's racist eugenicist quackery


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i get that you want to give up on the idea just because someone says they are jewish it precludes them from being a nazi. it's as stupid as saying youre not racist just because you once had a black co-worker
> 
> if you want we can get back to discussing how sam harris had a cross burner on his show and promoted said cross burner's racist eugenicist quackery


Name one practicing Jew that is, or ever was a nazi. 

I don't mean their grandmother was Jewish, so TECHNICALLY according to the Jewish faith, they're "Jewish" even though they don't practice. 

Name one...


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 16, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Name one practicing Jew that is, or ever was a nazi.
> 
> I don't mean their grandmother was Jewish, so TECHNICALLY according to the Jewish faith, they're "Jewish" even though they don't practice.
> 
> Name one...


jews are feeble minded. we need to phase out less competent cultures.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 17, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> jews are feeble minded. we need to phase out less competent cultures.


Quite to the contrary, they occupy a larger portion of important and intellectual jobs than their population demographic accounts for. This is awesome....

It means that these jobs are being rewarded due to a meritocracy, as they should...

Why don't you name *ONE* practicing Jewish person that's a nazi, and stop changing the subject away from your idiotic false equivalency argument?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Quite to the contrary, they occupy a larger portion of important and intellectual jobs than their population demographic accounts for. This is awesome....
> 
> It means that these jobs are being rewarded due to a meritocracy, as they should...
> 
> Why don't you name *ONE* practicing Jewish person that's a nazi, and stop changing the subject away from your idiotic false equivalency argument?


why did cross burner charles murray praise the "jews are feeble minded" guy then? and why woud sam harris have a fawning interview with cross burner charles murray after he praised the "jews are feeble minded" guy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 17, 2019)

Beefbisquit said:


> Charles Murray claims Jews are above average intelligence. His beliefs have nothing to do with whomever you're speaking about. It's also possible to praise someone's body of work, without having the same ideology as them, you misanthropic troglodyte with 75 IQ.
> 
> Sam Harris is ethnically Jewish, you moron.
> 
> Name _*one*_ practicing Jew that's a Nazi. You say they exist, lets have a name.


Would you praise anyone who said Jews are feeble minded, like cross burner Charles Murray did?

Would you give a friendly interview to a cross burner who praised the Jews are feeble minded guy, like nazi Sam Harris did?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2019)

The guy who just massacred a synagogue was a “cultural Marxism” conspiracy theorist just like Jordan peterson 


Must suck when a dumbass carpenter who builds decks gets it right and rubs your wrongness in your face


----------



## grapenut2457 (Aug 10, 2019)

Well that was a fun thread.... did beefboy take his ball and glove and go home for lunch?


----------



## stray77 (Sep 8, 2019)

This is what happens when bubbles touch. It hurts my soul.


----------

